# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO (d/h Understanding Mako)

## Ajik Raffles

*Understanding Mako*

Momotaro Koi Farm adalah penangkar koi papan atas Jepang, yang dikomandani Michio Maeda dibantu anak lelakinya Daisuje Maeda. Momotaro didirikan tahun 1993, setelah sebelumnya selama bertahun  tahun Maeda dikenal sebagai dealer koi. Momotaro bermimpi menjadi penangkar top di Jepang yang hanya menghasilkan koi  koi berkualitas tinggi. Maeda yakin mimpi hanya bisa diraih melalui indukan  indukan jumbo berkualitas. Itulah mengapa momotaro memelihara dan hanya menggunakan parent stock berukuran di atas 90 cm saja.

Berbilang tahun kemudian, konsistensi mengejar mimpi membuat Momotaro terkenal. Sejarah mencatat hasil ternakannya bisa mencapai 55 cm pada saat tosai, 73 cm pada saat nisai dan 84 cm pada saat sansai. Torehan sejarah perjalanan panjang Momotaro juga mencatat Momotaro sebagai penghasil varietas Taisho Shanshoku berkualitas. Predikat tersebut diraih berkat dua indukan sanke legendaris momotaro: *Ryu* dan *Mako*


*Tentang Mako*

Mako dilahirkan dari indukan magoi. Pada masanya banyak penangkar yang menggunakan magoi sebagai indukan untuk mendapatkan anakan koi berukuran jumbo. Tetapi hanya beberapa yang berhasil, yang lainnya berakhir dengan tinta merah penuh kegagalan. Dari indukan magoi ini, umumnya banyak kawarimono yang dilahirkan. Tetapi untuk generasi Mako, Maeda berhasil mendapatkan sekitar 600 sanke. Keberhasilan yang dinyatakan Maeda sebagai _A good yields recovery was a characteristic of the Mako _ 

Generasi Mako sungguh penuh kejutan. Sebagian besar mereka tumbuh dan berkembang menjadi koi jumbo pada usia muda. Yuhi, saudara perempuan Mako, bahkan berhasil menggegerkan jagat koi dengan keberhasilannya menyabet gelar Grand Champion pada 34th All Japan Combined Nishikigoi Show 2001. Koi koleksi Nabuo Takigawa itu menyabet gelar tersebut saat berukuran 101 cm!!

Sayangnya, Mako tidak pernah ikut menikmati kedigdayaan saudara perempuannya. Meski dibesarkan bersama selama bertahun  tahun, Mako meninggalkan alam fana terlebih dahulu dengan cara yang teramat mengenaskan. Mako tewas setahun sebelum saudara perempuannya mencapai kemasyuran (2000). Koi yang pada waktu itu sudah mencapai ukuran 92 cm menjemput ajal dengan cara melompat setinggi 1,5 m dari vat berketinggian 1 m. Sungguh sangat mengenaskan!!

Momotaro terguncang, Maeda bersedih. Mako tewas hanya kurang dari sebulan setelah menetaskan keturunan keduanya. Seakan ingin berbakti kepada sang bunda, mako - mako muda ini pamer kedahsyatan setahun kemudian. Sejarah tidak pernah lelah mencatat betapa kematiannya kemudian mengungkap sisi legendarisnya


*Generasi Pertama*

Sepanjang hayatnya, Mako hanya dua kali dipijahkan. Keturunan pertama Mako tidak menimbulkan impresi sehingga sang maestro menjual hampir seluruh anakannya. Namun kali ini Maeda harus mengakui kesalahannya. Memasuki usia nisai keturunan pertama Mako bertransformasi menjadi koi  koi nan cantik. 

Maeda menjelaskan pada usia nisai pola merah yang ketika tosai terlihat berserakan dan terpisah  pisah satu sama lainnya mulai menebal sehingga terlihat menyatu. Beberapa koi yang pada nisai pola merahnya masih berserakan menunjukan kecenderungan yang sama pada musim panen berikutnya. Generasi pertama mako menunjukan kecenderungan pertumbuhan pola merah yang gradual, kalah cepat dibandingkan sanke keturunan indukan yang lain


*Generasi Kedua*

Perkembangan generasi kedua keturunan Mako senderung mirip induknya. Anakan berkualitas dari generasi ini jumlahnya dua kali lebih banyak. Maeda menggambarkan: Biasanya kami hanya memilih 7  8% pada seleksi pertama, tetapi khusus untuk anakan Mako generasi kedua yang terseleksi mencapai 15%

Pola merah generasi kedua Mako masih terlihat tipis dan terpisah  pisah namun secara bertahap menebal seiring dengan usianya. Yang membedakan mako generasi pertama dan kedua adalah sumi, dimana sumi pada generasi kedua terlihat strong sejak tosai dan model spotnya terlihat cenderung melebar di seperti showa.

Generasi kedua inilah yang membuat nama Mako melegenda. Pertumbuhannya sangat cepat dan cenderung super gigantic seperti Yuhi, sang bibi. Salah satu dari generasi kedua Mako mencapai 70 cm dalam waktu 17 bulan! Mako generasi kedua ini lahir pada akhir Juni 2000 atau hanya beberapa saat sebelum kematian tragis sang bunda tercinta 

Maeda sendiri tidak bisa menyembunyikan keterkejutannya. Koi terbesar dalam generasi kedua mako adalah jantan. Pertumbuhannya bahkan melebihi 70 cm dalam kurun waktu yang sama jelas Maeda

Maeda menambahkan keturunan Mako ini tidak hanya panjang tetapi memiliki bahu/sayap yang lebar. Keindahan koi harus dilihat secara menyeluruh dan merupakan kombinasi dari berbagai faktor. Keturunan Mako mempunyai karakteristik gabungan antara pertumbuihan yang cepat, strong sumi dan pola merah yang secara gradual semakin menebal.

Untuk melihat bagaimana kecepatan tumbuh keturunan Mako, bandingkan dengan anakan dari indukan lain. Sebut saja Sisoko. Anakan sisoko mencapai ukuran 70 cm dalam kurun waktu 3 tahun, tetapi keturunan mako mencapai ukuran yang sama kurang dari 2 tahun!!

Keturunan Mako terlahir dengan anugerah berupa struktur tulang yang kuat. Nafsu makannya besar, hampir tiga kali dari koi anakan indukan lain yang dibesarkan dalam satu kolam. Pernah ketika memasuki usia dua tahun (1991), beberapa keturunan Mako yang ukurannya masih di bawah 50 cm ditempatkan dalam kolam lumpur bersamaan dengan koi - koi jumbo berukuran 80 cm. Ini hal yang tidak biasa. Umumnya penangkar atau penggemar menempatkan koi dalam satu kolam berdasarkan ukurannya dengan alasan kemampuan untuk memperoleh pakan. Tetapi mako  mako muda ini menunjukan kekuatannya, tepat pada saat berusia dua tahun pada musim panas berikutnya, mereka tumbuh dan rata  rata mencapai ukuran 70 cm!!


*Diburu Penangkar Lain*

Mako mulai melegenda sebagai indukan, ketika generasi keduanya diperkenalkan ke publik pada akhir tahun 2001. Pada saat itu jagad koi tercengang melihat koi dengan kombinasi pertumbuhan luar biasa, struktur badan kuat, pola merah tebal dan sumi sumi melebar tidak hanya berbentuk spot di beberapa tempat.

Sejak itu keturunan Mako terus diperbincangkan dan menjadi buruan penangkar lain. Mereka bertaruh pada nasib untuk mendapatkan keturunan sanke berkualitas melalui keturunan Mako. Beberapa penangkar muda sekaliber Taniguchi Koi Farm juga melakukan hal yang sama. Untuk mendapatkan sanke berkualitas, Taniguchi-san mengawinkan pejantan dan betina keturunan Mako. Beberapa keturunannya saat ini sudah menghiasi kolam beberapa penggemar koi di Indonesia melalui kegiatan Taniguchi Sanke Keeping Contest. Sungguh sebuah keberuntungan bisa mengoleksi keturunan Mako ini dan semoga bisa tumbuh layaknya sang bunda yang melegenda.  

*Foto: Mako (2000), saat - saat ajal menjemput:*


_(Dari Berbagai Sumber)_

----------


## bmartinusinaga

whata great information om...
Sangat menambah ilmu ttg dunia koi, terutama buat newbie spt saya nih
Thx

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pembahasan mengenai bloodline diharapkan bisa meminimalkan dikotomi tentang "Female" dan "Male". Konon ini adalah kebiasaan tidak dilakukan di negeri asal koi. Perdebatan disana lebih kepada pertumbuhan koi, kualitas hi, sumi, hiroji dan faktor pembentuk keindahan koi lainnya based on bloodline. 

Untuk belajar lebih jauh dari bloodline (khususnya Mako), KOI's dengan dukungan p soegi (feikoi) akan membesarkan 30 ekor keturunan - keturunan Mako di kolam: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=0 Selain memberikan koi - koi ini untuk dipelajari, Feikoi mensubsidi pakan berkualitas untuk mendukung perkembangan mako - mako muda ini

Ini adalah riset sederhana ala KOI's. Perkembangannya akan terus di up date di forum ini dan mungkin disarikan dalam bentuk jurnal sederhana untuk materi majalah KOI's. Semoga kita semua bisa mendapat pemahaman sederhana sehingga bisa semakin menikmati kegiatan keeping koi ini..

Ini adalah foto mako - mako muda yang akan dibesarkan di kolam KOI's


*Ki-Ka: MAKO-01, MAKO-02, MAKO-03, MAKO-04, MAKO-05*


*Ki-Ka: MAKO-06, MAKO-07, MAKO-08, MAKO-09, MAKO-10*


*Ki-Ka: MAKO-11, MAKO-12, MAKO-13, MAKO-14, MAKO-15*


*Ki-Ka: MAKO-16, MAKO-17, MAKO-18, MAKO-19, MAKO-20*


*Ki-Ka: MAKO-21, MAKO-22, MAKO-23, MAKO-24, MAKO-25*


*Ki-Ka: MAKO-26, MAKO-27, MAKO-28, MAKO-29, MAKO-30*


Bagaimana? Apakah sesuai dengan distribusi mako - mako generasi pertama dan kedua?   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik aku gak di kasih ama om imoetz  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> wuik aku gak di kasih ama om imoetz


om submod aja nga dpt apalagi sy..  ::  btw,good info.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Imoetz bilang, koi - koi ini boleh dikoleksi siapa aja ...
Paling tidak setelah 4 bulan dipelihara bareng...
Soalnya setelah itu diperkirakan ukurannya sudah 30 - 35 cm
Kapasitas kolam terbatas dan subsidi pakan cuma sampai 4 bulan saja...
Jadi sebagian akan dilepas, sisanya aja yang di keep terus buat dipelajari...
Info lebih lanjut tunggu om Imoetz balik dari Jepang ya....
Konon, katanya boleh dibeli kapan aja, tapi harga sekarang beda dengan 4 bulan lagi...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Om Imoetz bilang, koi - koi ini boleh dikoleksi siapa aja ...
> Paling tidak setelah 4 bulan dipelihara bareng...
> Soalnya setelah itu diperkirakan ukurannya sudah 30 - 35 cm
> Kapasitas kolam terbatas dan subsidi pakan cuma sampai 4 bulan saja...
> Jadi sebagian akan dilepas, sisanya aja yang di keep terus buat dipelajari...
> Info lebih lanjut tunggu om Imoetz balik dari Jepang ya....
> Konon, katanya boleh dibeli kapan aja, tapi harga sekarang beda dengan 4 bulan lagi...


wah..ternyata msh ada kesempatan buat dptin koinya nih..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Om Imoetz bilang, koi - koi ini boleh dikoleksi siapa aja ...
> Paling tidak setelah 4 bulan dipelihara bareng...
> Soalnya setelah itu diperkirakan ukurannya sudah 30 - 35 cm
> Kapasitas kolam terbatas dan subsidi pakan cuma sampai 4 bulan saja...
> Jadi sebagian akan dilepas, sisanya aja yang di keep terus buat dipelajari...
> Info lebih lanjut tunggu om Imoetz balik dari Jepang ya....
> Konon, katanya boleh dibeli kapan aja, tapi harga sekarang beda dengan 4 bulan lagi... 
> ...


Bentar ya, lagi coba kontak om Imoetz, bagaimana skemanya... sabar om...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Setelah berkomunikasi dengan p Soegi bagi yang berminat mengoleksi Taniguchi Mako Sanke ini bisa mandapatkan langsung dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
-. Koi akan di keeping selama 4 bulan di kolam: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=255
-. Harga Jual/Beli sekarang Rp 3,200,000 yang dapat diangsur 4x @Rp 800,000
-. Pembelian tunai atau anggota KOI's teregister akan mendapat diskon menjadi Rp 3,000,000 (tidak berlaku ganda)
-. Harga sudah termasuk biaya pakan dan pemeliharaan selama 4 bulan

Selama di keeping, koi - koi ini akan di update 2x (untuk meminimumkan stres) yaitu pada bulan kedua (pertengahan Agustus 2009) dan bulan keempat (pertengahan Oktober 2009/pada saat masa pemeliharaan berakhir). Pembelian setelah up date pertama atau kedua:
-. Harga Jual/Beli, Rp 3,500,000, yang dapat diangsur 2x, @ Rp 1,75 juta (kecuali pembelian setelah up date kedua, tunai)
-. Pembelian tunai atau anggota KOI's teregister mendapat diskon menjadi Rp 3,250,000 
-. Harga sudah termasuk biaya pakan dan pemeliharaan selama 4 bulan

Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening Feikoi Centre:
BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto

*Feikoi akan mendedikasikan 10% dari penjualan ini untuk majalah KOI's*

Demikian dan bagi yang berminat bisa mulai memilih sekarang dengan cara posting melalui forum ini

Note: Bagi yang berminat melihat ikan - ikannya, bisa langsung ke Sekretariat KOI's di Jl. Wijaya

----------


## Tiny

bersertifikat om ?
ukurannya berapaan kira2 ?
minat banget nih   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> bersertifikat om ?
> ukurannya berapaan kira2 ?
> minat banget nih


Ukuran sekarang antara 17-21 cm, certificate, tapi kita lagi minta utk dibikin ulang, karena certificate yg kita terima kemaren fotonya blur, hasil print computer resolusi rendah. Kita akan foto ulang dan kirim ke taniguchi, mudah2an bisa dapat certificate pengganti yang fotonya lebih jelas

Silakan dipilih om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

MAKO 14, 18, 30 --> booked

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mako 25 & 29 ---> booked

----------


## kerogawa

no. 29 dan no. 30 bagus..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> no. 29 dan no. 30 bagus..


Kita liat 4 bulan lagi ya, apakah pendapatnya tetap sama. Hehehe.

Mako paling dikenal rapid growthnya, kita akan apakah mako2 muda ini punya kecenderungan sama dengan moyangnya

----------


## iwankptb

No. 16 booked. 

Paling lambat transfer uangnya kapan pak?
Rencananya kapan akan dimulai dan dimana akan diGOnya?
Kalau pada saat GO ikan kita mati aturannya bagaimana pak?

Thanks,  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om iwankptb,

Ini link kolamnya:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=0

Ikan - ikan ini akan dikirim ke wijaya hari selasa ini. Setelah proses adaptasi air, GO akan dimulai 15 Juni tapi tidak dipertandingkan, hanya untuk apresiasi bersama saja. Kalau jumlah pesertanya lumayan banyak, mungkin dipikirkan utk dipertandingkan dan saya akan coba minta hadiah dari sponsornya

Mengenai risiko kematian akan diganti dengan ikan2 lain yang belum ada pemiliknya

Soal pembayaran bisa dilakukan mulai sekarang dengan cara tunai atau diangsur ke rekening yang saya posting di halaman awal forum ini

Demikian, om. No 16, nice choice btw.

----------


## rvidella

> Om iwankptb,
> 
> Ini link kolamnya:
> 
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=0
> 
> Ikan - ikan ini akan dikirim ke wijaya hari selasa ini. Setelah proses adaptasi air, GO akan dimulai 15 Juni tapi tidak dipertandingkan, hanya untuk apresiasi bersama saja. Kalau jumlah pesertanya lumayan banyak, mungkin dipikirkan utk dipertandingkan dan saya akan coba minta hadiah dari sponsornya
> 
> Mengenai risiko kematian akan diganti dengan ikan2 lain yang belum ada pemiliknya
> ...



tandingin pak ajikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Gom 7rait

kok ndak muncul gambar e yah...  ::

----------


## Tiny

selasa hari yang tepat untuk melihat2 keadaan ikannya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> selasa hari yang tepat untuk melihat2 keadaan ikannya


Welcome om Tiny,
Juga om yulius, om Budi dan beberapa yang mau liat langsung waktu ketemu di event kemaren, moga - moga om soegi bisa ikut hadir kasih pencerahan..hhehehe

----------


## Gom 7rait

diangsur kok...
book MAKO-11 pak AJR
thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, confirm No 11 booked
Tq bang gom

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mako-04 booked dan dimasukan sendiri ke kolam sama om tiny

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ikan - ikan sudah dibawa ke wijaya dari kolam penampungannya. Perkembangannya bagus, rata - rata sudah 20 cm. Tertinggi 23 cm dan terendah 16 cm. Ada satu ekor yang masih 13 cm. Saya akan posting foto - foto secepatnya

Setelah pada ngumpul di wijaya, mako-mako yang dibooked definitif adalah:

-. Mako - 04, Tiny
-. Mako - 11, gom7rait
-. Mako - 13, eno
-. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
-. Mako - 20, yuliussesunan
-. Mako - 22, yuliussesunan
-. Mako - 25, yuliussesunan
-. Mako - 30, bayu (reserved)

Atas permintaan beberapa peserta, sedang diupayakan untuk dipertandingkan dengan hadiah yang layak. Siapa yang mau jadi sponsor? Hehehehe

----------


## Tiny

ck ck ck....

om eno rupanya ya no 13   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ck ck ck....
> 
> om eno rupanya ya no 13


Hari ini Mako-13 jadi rebutan, padahal jauh2 sebelumnya saya dah wanti2 untuk cepet2 dibooked. Hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

halo ....teman2 koi semua ...........maaf ketinggalan nih...........

sebelumnya sy ucapkan terimakasih banyak sama pak ajik dan teman kois lain yg kemarin membantu pindahnya mako ini............................dan
mako sdh di apartement mewah sekarang   ::  
btw booking no 28 dulu atas nama bpk rosito pembayaran tunai.....selamet bergabung pak ...  ::  

sekilas info
22-29  ke jepang saya ada mampir lagi di farm taniguchi
dan saya melihat sanke yg sy lihat waktu sy berangkat bulan maret sekarang tumbuh dengan baiknya....
saya berdiskusi ria memang anakan sanke mako ini punya karakter anatomi yg dasyat yg bisa mendorong ikan tsb utk jd bsr dan mungkin jumbo kalau kita keeping dengan baik dan warnanya cenderung mengental /menguat bersamaan  pd saat grow berlangsung.

saya mencoba nawar 1 ekor yg disana tadinya buat oleh bw pulang utk contoh mau diceburin dikolam wijaya tp batal karena harganya mahal banget  ::  
tapi saya sedikit terhibur karena di bulan maret kita dapat spesial price sehingga kita punya bahan koi dg kwality baik dan harga yg menurut saya cukup kompotitif utk pembelajaran dan tentu kita berharap ikan ini akan baik seperti saudar2nya yg saya lihat disana.

buat yg belum gabung ayo putuskan pilhan jangan ragu2   ::   ::

----------


## Tiny

ha3...kan mau liat langsung dulu om  :: 

ayo yang lain ikutan nih, biar seru dan oke hadiahnya   ::  
lihat langsung aja biar yakin, ternyata jauh lebih indah dari gambarnya.
saya aja yan niat cuma liat-liat akhirnya ga bisa menahan diri untuk meminang MAko 4 (setelah beberapa pinangan awal ditolak a.k.a. dah dibooking orang)   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> ha3...kan mau liat langsung dulu om 
> 
> ayo yang lain ikutan nih, biar seru dan oke hadiahnya   
> lihat langsung aja biar yakin, ternyata jauh lebih indah dari gambarnya.
> saya aja yan niat cuma liat-liat akhirnya ga bisa menahan diri untuk meminang MAko 4 (setelah beberapa pinangan awal ditolak a.k.a. dah dibooking orang)


tambah lg satu pak  ::

----------


## iwankptb

> Setelah berkomunikasi dengan p Soegi bagi yang berminat mengoleksi Taniguchi Mako Sanke ini bisa mandapatkan langsung dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
> -. Koi akan di keeping selama 4 bulan di kolam: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=255
> -. Harga Jual/Beli sekarang Rp 3,200,000 yang dapat diangsur 4x @Rp 800,000
> -. Pembelian tunai atau anggota KOI's teregister akan mendapat diskon menjadi Rp 3,000,000 (tidak berlaku ganda)
> -. Harga sudah termasuk biaya pakan dan pemeliharaan selama 4 bulan
> 
> Selama di keeping, koi - koi ini akan di update 2x (untuk meminimumkan stres) yaitu pada bulan kedua (pertengahan Agustus 2009) dan bulan keempat (pertengahan Oktober 2009/pada saat masa pemeliharaan berakhir). Pembelian setelah up date pertama atau kedua:
> -. Harga Jual/Beli, Rp 3,500,000, yang dapat diangsur 2x, @ Rp 1,75 juta (kecuali pembelian setelah up date kedua, tunai)
> -. Pembelian tunai atau anggota KOI's teregister mendapat diskon menjadi Rp 3,250,000 
> ...


Om cantumkan juga rekening Mandiri supaya yang tidak punya rekening BCA bisa mudah transfernya.

Salam,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE BOOKING*

-. Mako - 04, Tiny
-. Mako - 05, dodo
-. Mako - 09, william pantoni
-. Mako - 11, gom7rait
-. Mako - 13, eno
-. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
-. Mako - 20, yuliussesunan
-. Mako - 22, yuliussesunan
-. Mako - 25, yuliussesunan
-. Mako - 28, rasito
-. Mako - 30, bayu (reserved)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*

(a). Foto per April 2009
(b). Foto per 2 Juni 2009

*MAKO-01 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-02 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-03 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-04 (Tiny): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 22 cm*


*MAKO-05 (rvidella): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-06 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-07 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 23 cm*


*MAKO-08 (steamkoi): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-09 (william pantoni): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-10 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 18 cm*



*MAKO-11 (gom7rait): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-12 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-13 (eno): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 22 cm*


*MAKO-14 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-15 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-16 (iwanpktb): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-17 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-18 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-19 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 17 cm*


*MAKO-20 (yuliussusunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-21 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-22 (yuliussusunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 16 cm*


*MAKO-23 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 16 cm*


*MAKO-24 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 16 cm*


*MAKO-25 (yuliussusunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 18 cm*


*MAKO-26 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 18 cm*


*MAKO-27 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 13 cm*


*MAKO-28 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 17 cm*


*MAKO-29 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-30 (kokok): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b),17 cm*

----------


## Tiny

dilihat dari fotonya, 

mako mako ini cenderung mengalami pelebaran Hi

CMIIW

----------


## Soegianto

cukup baik pak..........
hanya blm dikebut yah...........
mulai kapan di pacu pak ? kayaknya kalau di pacu akan tambah baik spt saudara2nya di sana.

----------


## rvidella

> cukup baik pak..........
> hanya blm dikebut yah...........
> mulai kapan di pacu pak ? kayaknya kalau di pacu akan tambah baik spt saudara2nya di sana.



pak sugi ........ siapkan saja hadiah-hadiahnya
pasti pada berebut mborong huehehehehehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> cukup baik pak..........
> hanya blm dikebut yah...........
> mulai kapan di pacu pak ? kayaknya kalau di pacu akan tambah baik spt saudara2nya di sana.


selama hampir satu bulan di kolam penampungan, saya tidak berani kebut pak. Terlalu riskan untuk kolam berkapasitas 6 ton dan berisi sekitar 75 ekor ikan. Kalau di wijaya ceritanya akan lain, setelah 1-2 minggu penyesuaian maka program pemberian pakan akan mulai intensif

Target 4 bulan ini adalah grow-nya karena itu salah satu keunggulan mako spt yang dituturkan Mr. Maeda. Sangat menarik untuk melihatnya

Yang saya surprise malah perkembangan suminya. Beberapa ekor kelihatan menebal dan melebar. Atarashi? CMIIW

Buat teman-teman yang mau melihat langsung, ikan - ikan yang belum terpilih masih ditampung di bak fiber. Tetapi hanya sampai hari jumat saja, untuk mencegah stres berkepanjangan sehingga kalah start dari rekannya yang lain. Setelah jumat, peminat hanya bisa melihat lewat foto dan kolam, tidak bisa diangkat langsung lagi hingga 2 bulan ke depan saat pengukuran dan pemotretan ulang

----------


## chester

Oom Ajik, baru lihat thread ini.. just for my ref, Mako nya Taniguchi ini ada hubungannya dengan Mako (oyagoi, sudah mati) nya Momotaro yang legendaris itu, atau Taniguchi memakai salah satu offspring Mako nya Momo sebagai indukannya? Atau Taniguchi punya indukan/bloodline lain yang kebetulan namanya sama ...

Thanks for advice oom ...

cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

Permisi, sela dikit Bang Chester...

Wah...agak terkejut juga lihat perkembangannya... khusus no.11 mudah-mudahan lipstiknya jangan sampai belepotan ke atas, listik anak-anak sih yah..?  ::   klo tetap listik kuncibeni 170 an cantik deh. Pola ke-2 juga merapat ke depan...hm... very-very interst to see them few months to go...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Oom Ajik, baru lihat thread ini.. just for my ref, Mako nya Taniguchi ini ada hubungannya dengan Mako (oyagoi, sudah mati) nya Momotaro yang legendaris itu, atau Taniguchi memakai salah satu offspring Mako nya Momo sebagai indukannya? Atau Taniguchi punya indukan/bloodline lain yang kebetulan namanya sama ...
> 
> Thanks for advice oom ...
> 
> cheers


Setahu saya Taniguchi belum punya bloodline, om (CMIIW). Informasi yang saya terima khusus Mako ini dia membeli salah satu offspring Mako (Jantan & Betina) dari Momotaro sebagai indukan. Dia juga membeli indukan - indukan untuk varietas lain dari farm - farm spesialisasi varietas tersebut 

Jangan cuma ref, dong om. Mari kita ramaikan... hehehehe... (gile ya, gw berani ngomporin gunung berapi, apa gak kalah panas?  ::  )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Permisi, sela dikit Bang Chester...
> 
> Wah...agak terkejut juga lihat perkembangannya... khusus no.11 mudah-mudahan lipstiknya jangan sampai belepotan ke atas, listik anak-anak sih yah..?   klo tetap listik kuncibeni 170 an cantik deh. Pola ke-2 juga merapat ke depan...hm... very-very interst to see them few months to go...


Semoga terkejut karena senang, bang Gom   ::

----------


## chester

Thanks atas penjelasannya yang gilang gemilang oom Ajik   ::   ::  semoga sukses dengan GO nya..

Bang Gom, kalau 170-an kuchibeninya sudah banyak yang polesan bisa-bisa ketahuan kalau berlepetan kemana-mana he he he ... Horas ..

Cheers

----------


## Soegianto

> Thanks atas penjelasannya yang gilang gemilang oom Ajik    semoga sukses dengan GO nya..
> 
> Bang Gom, kalau 170-an kuchibeninya sudah banyak yang polesan bisa-bisa ketahuan kalau berlepetan kemana-mana he he he ... Horas ..
> 
> Cheers


om chester gabung nih ........  ::  
kalau blm ada yg cocok sy ada album female kuchibeni shiro spesial edition 170cm ...hehhe
ampun om  ::

----------


## Soegianto

jadi lupa d
kolamnya bgs koinya juga berkembang baik...........
body dan warna mulai naik......hmmm ......mantap  ::

----------


## Tiny

ngomong2 om Sugi dah siapin hadiahnya ?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> ngomong2 om Sugi dah siapin hadiahnya ?


hmmmm
kira2 apa yah?

----------


## chivas

hadiahnya JT

----------


## Soegianto

> hadiahnya JT


kalau om chivas joint akan dipertimbangkan  ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Mako-8  ::   I'm In!!


Btw itu Mako-29 nggak ada yang mau yah ? polanya stabil  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Bang Ajik...

Tentu senang juga Bang - melihat manuver-manuver polanya, memang yang beginian yang chalenge selalu ada, perkiraanku sementara: setelah body growth, tentu ada kemungkinan space shiroji antara Hi-plate akan kembali mengambil sikap -"seimbang"  ::  

Sepertinya Bro Dodo mau tandingkan ama GO Sanke ponggok kah...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Bang Ajik...
> 
> Tentu senang juga Bang - melihat manuver-manuver polanya, memang yang beginian yang chalenge selalu ada, perkiraanku sementara: setelah body growth, tentu ada kemungkinan space shiroji antara Hi-plate akan kembali mengambil sikap -"seimbang"  
> 
> Sepertinya Bro Dodo mau tandingkan ama GO Sanke ponggok kah...


maaf bang go ini tidak bisa di tandingkan dengan go sanke pondok
karena kedua koi yg di go kan adalah dari 2 farm yg berbeda yang mempuyai karakter masing2 dan di tempat yg berbeda jauh sekali kolam dan mp....
jadi gak bisa kita buat satu perbandingan yang setara.

btw
hadiah nya da nti diumumkan d  ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Bang Ajik...
> 
> btw
> hadiah nya da nti diumumkan d



denger2 hadiahnya ikan dengan kode 0932-0999 june arrival   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> ...



wah dpt bocoran dr mana om canggih buanget d  ::  
june arrival nya mungkin bener nomernya salah :P

----------


## Soegianto

Booked an bpk rasito no 29 pembayaran tunai
Tks pak

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mako-8   I'm In!!
> 
> 
> Btw itu Mako-29 nggak ada yang mau yah ? polanya stabil


Wah, rekomendasinya langsung disambar. Tks pak rasito

Masih ada yang lain? Bisa diangsur koq. Hehehehe

----------


## rvidella

jadi resmi lomba yah pak ajik?
jadi enak mampir ke wijaya-nya ..... secara nitip shiro and sanke barengan di satu kolam huehehehehehehehehe
moga moga menang ............

----------


## Tiny

> jadi resmi lomba yah pak ajik?
> jadi enak mampir ke wijaya-nya ..... secara nitip shiro and sanke barengan di satu kolam huehehehehehehehehe
> moga moga menang ............



kalau dari kacamata newbie,
shiro om dodo mantap !! mau tuker ?   ::   ::    j/k   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE BOOKING*

1. Mako - 04, Tiny
2. Mako - 05, rvidella
3. Mako - 08, steamkoi
4. Mako - 09, william pantoni
5. Mako - 11, gom7rait
6. Mako - 13, eno
7. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
8. Mako - 20, yuliussesunan
9. Mako - 22, yuliussesunan
10. Mako - 25, yuliussesunan
11. Mako - 28, rasito
12. Mako - 29, rasito
13. Mako - 30, bayu/kokok

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Merespons permintaan banyak peserta dan setelah berdiskusi intensif dengan sponsor (FEIKOI CENTRE), maka kegiatan pembesaran bersama Taniguchi Mako Sanke akan ditingkatkan statusnya menjadi event dengan nama dan aturan main sebagai berikut:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE GO*
*RULES OF THE GAME*

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*
Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO adalah kegiatan pembesaran bersama (grow out) 30 ekor Taniguchi Sanke, bloodline Mako Momotaro selama 4 bulan dalam kolam yang sama dan dengan perlakuan yang sama 

*SPESIFIKASI KOLAM:*
Kapasitas		: 25 Ton 
Mechanic Filter	: Settlement Chamber + Rotary Drum Filter
Bio Filter		: 2 chamber Japanese Mat + Crystal Bio
Additional Filter	: Bakki Shower, 4 tray with Cristal Bio

*WAKTU*
15 Juni 2009  14 Oktober 2009

*TATA CARA*
1. Seluruh koi akan diikutsertakan dalam kegiatan Grow Out, tetapi hanya koi  koi yang sudah ada pemiliknya saja yang akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian	
2. Koi dipilih selama masa GO dan akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian meski dipilih pada saat terakhir sebelum penilaian
3. Batas akhir pemilihan koi paling cepat 24 jam sebelum penilaian dilakukan dengan pernyataan dari penyelenggara
4. Kriteria penilaian adalah keindahan secara keseluruhan (overall beauty) pada saat penjurian dilakukan   	 

*LOKASI*
Selama GO koi bisa dilihat di lokasi, Jl. Wijaya I No. 64 Keb Baru, Jakarta, tetapi tidak dapat diangkat untuk meminimumkan stres

*PAKAN*
Azayaka, type Hi  Grow atau pakan lain dengan kualitas sejenis

*JURI*
Akan ditetapkan kemudian

*HADIAH*
Pemilik koi yang ditetapkan sebagai koi terbaik akan mendapatkan 1 ekor Taniguchi Sanke yang dapat dipilih dari koi  koi yang belum terpilih. 

Peserta yang telah terdaftar dapat memilih sendiri koi hadiahnya dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Hadiah ditetapkan berdasarkan kriteria dipilih dengan suara terbanyak
2. Hanya Peserta yang telah terdaftar yang berhak memilih dan memiliki jumlah suara sesuai jumlah koi
3. Peserta memilih sendiri dan tidak boleh diwakilkan dengan cara memposting di forum ini kode koi pilihannya. Misalnya: MAKO - 01
4. Bila dalam waktu 3x24 jam sejak postingan pilihan terakhir tidak ada lagi yang memilih, maka koi dengan suara terbanyak ditetapkan sebagai hadiah meski masih ada Peserta yang belum memilih
5. Bila selama proses pemilihan berlangsung atau sebelum penetapan koi sebagai hadiah ada koi yang dipilih Peserta lain atau Peserta yang telah terdaftar, maka koi tersebut secara otomatis dikeluarkan dalam koi  koi yang akan ditetapkan sebagai hadiah. Bila koi tersebut mendapatkan suara terbanyak, maka yang ditetapkan sebagai hadiah adalah yang mendapat suara terbanyak kedua, begitu seterusnya.
6. Bila seluruh koi yang mendapat pilihan ternyata dipilih Peserta lain atau Peserta yang terdaftar hingga tidak ada lagi koi yang masuk dalam daftar pilihan, maka akan dilakukan pemilihan ulang
7. Peserta yang baru masuk mendapatkan hak yang sama untuk memilih hadiah selama koi yang akan menjadi hadiah belum ditetapkan
8. Pemilihan hadiah dimulai sejak ketentuan ini diposting hingga hadiah ditetapkan 	 

*LUCKY DRAW*
Untuk memeriahkan kegiatan ini, selaku sponsor kegiatan, selain menyediakan hadiah FEIKOI CENTRE juga menyediakan Lucky Draw berupa koi dengan spesifikasi:

Varietas:	Showa Shanshoku
Size: 	+/- 40 cm
Sex: 	Unknown
Breeder:	Hoshokai
Foto: 


*Ketentuan Lucky Draw:*
-. Lucky Draw diberikan jika jumlah koi yang ikut serta minimal 20 ekor
-. Pemenang lucky draw akan diundi pada saat penilaian
-. Setiap satu ekor koi berhak mendapatkan satu kupon undian

*HARGA:*
Harga beli koi ditetapkan bertingkat dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. Koi  koi yang dipilih sebelum up date I (sekitar 2 bulan setelah kegiatan dimulai) berharga Rp 3,200,000 yang dapat dicicil 4x @ Rp 800,000. Diskon khusus untuk pembelian tunai dan/atau anggota KOIs teregister (tidak berlaku dobel), harga beli menjadi Rp 3,000,000 yang dapat dicicil (untuk anggota KOIs teregister) 4x @Rp 750,000
2. Harga beli setelah up date I ditetapkan Rp 3,5 juta tanpa diskon atau cicilan

*SPONSOR*
*Kegiatan ini berlangsung dengan dukungan FEIKOI CENTRE bekerja sama dengan Majalah KOI-S. 
Setiap 5% dari koi yang terjual akan didedikasian untuk kepentingan Majalah KOI-S* 

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan ditetapkan sesuai dengan kelaziman dan menjadi kewenangan Penyelenggara untuk menetapkannya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SAATNYA PILIH HADIAH*

Tolong dicermati tata caranya ya:




> *HADIAH*
> Pemilik koi yang ditetapkan sebagai koi terbaik akan mendapatkan 1 ekor Taniguchi Sanke yang dapat dipilih dari koi  koi yang belum terpilih. 
> 
> Peserta yang telah terdaftar dapat memilih sendiri koi hadiahnya dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
> 1. Hadiah ditetapkan berdasarkan kriteria dipilih dengan suara terbanyak
> 2. Hanya Peserta yang telah terdaftar yang berhak memilih dan memiliki jumlah suara sesuai jumlah koi
> 3. Peserta memilih sendiri dan tidak boleh diwakilkan dengan cara memposting di forum ini kode koi pilihannya. Misalnya: MAKO - 01
> 4. Bila dalam waktu 3x24 jam sejak postingan pilihan terakhir tidak ada lagi yang memilih, maka koi dengan suara terbanyak ditetapkan sebagai hadiah meski masih ada Peserta yang belum memilih
> 5. Bila selama proses pemilihan berlangsung atau sebelum penetapan koi sebagai hadiah ada koi yang dipilih Peserta lain atau Peserta yang telah terdaftar, maka koi tersebut secara otomatis dikeluarkan dalam koi  koi yang akan ditetapkan sebagai hadiah. Bila koi tersebut mendapatkan suara terbanyak, maka yang ditetapkan sebagai hadiah adalah yang mendapat suara terbanyak kedua, begitu seterusnya.
> ...


*Yang Berhak Memilih:*
1. Tiny, 1 suara
2. rvidella, 1 suara
3. steamkoi, 1 suara
4. william pantoni, 1 suara
5. gom7rait, 1 suara
6. eno, 1 suara
7. iwanpktb, 1 suara
8. yuliussesunan, 3 suara
9. rasito, 2 suara
10. kokok, 1 suara

*Yang Bisa Dipilih:*
1. MAKO - 01
2. MAKO - 02
3. MAKO - 03
4. MAKO - 06
5. MAKO - 07
6. MAKO - 10
7. MAKO - 12
8. MAKO - 14
9. MAKO - 15
10. MAKO - 17
11. MAKO - 18
12. MAKO - 19
13. MAKO - 21
14. MAKO - 23
15. MAKO - 24
16. MAKO - 26
17. MAKO - 27

Ayo, silakan dimulai pilihan hadiahnya   ::

----------


## Kokok

MAKO 26

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> MAKO 26


Booked lagi atau untuk hadiah, p bayu?   ::  
Ok, biar beda yang mau pilih hadiah postingnya HADIAH: kode koi
Misal HADIAH: MAKO - 26

----------


## Gom 7rait

MAKO-01.

thanks

----------


## iwankptb

Hadiah : Mako-26

Om, tolong dong pertanyaan saya sebelumnya mengenai rekening Bank Mandiri.

Thanks,  ::

----------


## Tiny

Hadiah : Mako - 2

waduh itu lucky draw minimal 15 aja, jgn 20   ::

----------


## Kokok

maaf om Ajik, tadi maksudnya hadiah : mako 26, tapi dari penerawangan dan ngintip ngintip, saya mau ralat jadi sbb : Hadiah : MAKO 06, kalau boleh hehehehe terima kasih

----------


## rvidella

HADIAH: MAKO-20   ::  

huehehehehehehehe alo pak yulius .....


aku pilih jagoan dari sesepuh aja deh MAKO-18 buat HADIAH ke DODO

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAP HADIAH*

1. Gom 7rait, 1 suara --> MAKO - 01
2. Iwankptb, 1 suara --> MAKO - 26
3. Tini, 1 suara --> MAKO - 02
4. kokok, 1 suara --> MAKO - 06
5. rvidella, 1 suara --> MAKO - 20

Sudah 5 suara, kedudukan berimbang.... rupanya koi - koi ini punya daya tarik yang sama ya... Tinggal 8 suara yang akan menentukan....
Bagi yang berminat, sebelum ditetapkan, koi - koi pilihan ini masih mungkin dipilih... silakan   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hadiah aku pilih mako-26 !

Btw hari ini baru liat ikan di KOIS .. wahh bagi yang belum ikutan/milih nomer .. lebih baik cepetan karena ikannya jujur mantap2  ::  . ayo2!! masih ada nomer yang tersisa  ::

----------


## rvidella

> aku pilih jagoan dari sesepuh aja deh MAKO-18 buat HADIAH ke DODO


pak ajik ...... aku no 18
kalo 20 bisa dikasih mau
tapi aku gak mau ketemu ama bang yulius di meja hijau

i like his fish, though

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> aku pilih jagoan dari sesepuh aja deh MAKO-18 buat HADIAH ke DODO
> 
> 
> pak ajik ...... aku no 18
> kalo 20 bisa dikasih mau
> tapi aku gak mau ketemu ama bang yulius di meja hijau
> 
> i like his fish, though


Jadi No. 18 serius dibooked do?   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Jadi No. 18 serius dibooked do?


bukannya lagi milih hadiah nih pak sekarang?

----------


## Soegianto

an pak rasito 2 suara hadiah 15

----------


## William Pantoni

Hadiah Mako 18

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAP HADIAH*

1. Gom 7rait, 1 suara --> MAKO - 01
2. Iwankptb, 1 suara --> MAKO - 26
3. Tini, 1 suara --> MAKO - 02
4. kokok, 1 suara --> MAKO - 06
5. rvidella, 1 suara --> MAKO - 18
6. steamkoi, 1 suara --> MAKO - 26
7. rasito, 2 suara --> MAKO - 15
8. william pantoni, 1 suara --> MAKO - 18

Klasemen sementara:
MAKO - 26 = 2 suara
MAKO - 15 = 2 suara
MAKO - 18 = 2 suara
MAKO - 01 = 1 suara
MAKO - 02 = 1 suara
MAKO - 06 = 1 suara

Total 9 suara, tinggal 4 suara lagi, om eno 1 suara dan om yulius susunan 3 suara. Bila dalam waktu 3x24 jam sejak pilihan terakhir tidak ada lagi yang vote, maka akan langsung ditentukan yang mana yang akan menjadi hadiah.

Bagi peminat, sebelum diputuskan koi - koi di atas masih available ya... Jadi boleh - boleh aja klo ada yang mau take over   ::

----------


## bhana

wah bener ya tadi ada yang bisikin ke saya no 18 bagus punya...
memang mantap klo dilihat dari fotonya...
jadi pengen main ke wijaya nih pak Ajik....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah bener ya tadi ada yang bisikin ke saya no 18 bagus punya...
> memang mantap klo dilihat dari fotonya...
> jadi pengen main ke wijaya nih pak Ajik....


Dulu, saya bisik - bisik No, 13...
Sekarang saya bisik - bisik No. 18...  
Jadi jangan sampai keduluan jadi hadiah...   ::  
Mainlah anytime ke wijaya om bhana....
Klo soal sepiring sate mirip yang di foto itu jadilah....   ::

----------


## bhana

[/quote]Klo soal sepiring sate mirip yang di foto itu jadilah....   :: [/quote]
bener nih pak Ajik...?   ::  

bukan cuma kolamnya aja yang mantapffff punya tapi juga isinya itu lho...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Koi - koi yang belum dipilih ikut dimasukan ke dalam kolam. Selama masa GO koi - koi ini bisa dipilih dengan syarat dan ketentuan berbeda untuk shiro dan sanke. Khusus untuk Taniguchi Mako Sanke tetap diikutsertakan dalam GO tetapi yang akan ikut serta dalam penilaian akhir yang sudah dipilih saja. 



Seminggu setelah masa penyesuaian, koi - koi mulai dikasih pakan. Ini pakan dari pihak sponsor: Azayaka Hi Grow. Thanks untuk Feikoi dan Stars Koi for the best support so far.... 



Pemberian makan dilakukan bertahap dan dikombinasikan dengan penggantian air rutin setiap hari pagi dan sore dengan total 5 - 10%, bergantung pada kondisi ikan. Dalam keeping koi - koi ini, saya dibantu beberapa teman: Om Soegi, Om Luki, Om Datta, Om Eno, dll. Team ini sepakat untuk mengkombinasikan pergantian air dan penambahan bakteri rutin setiap minggu atau setiap kali porsi pakan dinaikan.

Bactery yang digunakan adalah sumbangan dari om Dedigouw. Tetapi karena jumlahnya terbatas, saya menggunakan juga merek Zagro dari Golden Koi, mudah - mudahan lain kali Golden Koi berkenan jadi sponsor   ::  



Selanjutnya perkembangan dan apa yang dilakukan dalam keeping ini akan di update terus. Setiap orang boleh tanya - tanya atau sumbang saran ya..., biar kita sama - sama belajar...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> bener nih pak Ajik...?   
> 
> bukan cuma kolamnya aja yang mantapffff punya tapi juga isinya itu lho...


Bener dong, om... atau mau menu yang lain? Soto Kudus ala Dodo? Soto P Sadi? Atau?

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by bhana
> 
> wah bener ya tadi ada yang bisikin ke saya no 18 bagus punya...
> memang mantap klo dilihat dari fotonya...
> jadi pengen main ke wijaya nih pak Ajik....
> 
> 
> Dulu, saya bisik - bisik No, 13...
> Sekarang saya bisik - bisik No. 18...  
> ...


Pak Bhana buruan! .. masih ada 3 lainnya juga yang bagus hmmmm .. apa kita mau ke sana bareng2 ?  ::  sekalian aku masih mau lihat2 punyaku  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

MAKO - 26 ---> booked pak Bhana
Mohon maaf buat steamkoi & iwanpktb yang milih ikan ini... Silakan booked pilihan lain buat hadiah   ::  
Om Bhana dari MAKO - 18 ke MAKO - 26, ada apakah gerangan?   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> MAKO - 26 ---> booked pak Bhana
> Mohon maaf buat steamkoi & iwanpktb yang milih ikan ini... Silakan booked pilihan lain buat hadiah   
> Om Bhana dari MAKO - 18 ke MAKO - 26, ada apakah gerangan?



Wah ada apa yax??ASiek berhasil meracuni Om Bhana ke Wijaya  ::  Aku bisikinnya No 12 n 18 KQ JADI 26. Ada sebuah misteri di balik itu...  ::

----------


## Tiny

Om Ajik,

jam2 kasih makannya gimana ?
sekali2 mau mampir buat liat2 pas dikasih makan he3

----------


## yulius sesunan

setelah dapet wangsit, saya pilih no 18 utk hadiah. ikut2an om dodo. siapa tau menang jadinya 2 ikan saya di taksir om dodo. jadi gampang nego nya. untuk no 20 gak akan sampai meja hijau kok om dodo, asal harganya cocok....

----------


## bhana

Waah memang kolam wijaya mantep banget eeeuuyy.....
Udah bening ... Isinya amboooiiii....bener kata Om Glen   ::  

Waah waktu milih susah banget 18 bagus, 06 juga mantap, 26 menjanjikan waah bingung eeeuy...
Lama banget jadi milihnya...thanks ya Om Ajik yg udah sabar nemenin ...
Buat Irvan sorry ya padahal udah bilang minta izin sama Om Dodo mau ngambil 18...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Buat Irvan sorry ya padahal udah bilang minta izin sama Om Dodo mau ngambil 18...


padahal sudah dikasih ijin loh




> setelah dapet wangsit, saya pilih no 18 utk hadiah. ikut2an om dodo. siapa tau menang jadinya 2 ikan saya di taksir om dodo. jadi gampang nego nya. untuk no 20 gak akan sampai meja hijau kok om dodo, asal harganya cocok....


hahahahahaha punya pak yulius buaaaaaaaaaaaagus

----------


## steamkoi

> MAKO - 26 ---> booked pak Bhana
> Mohon maaf buat steamkoi & iwanpktb yang milih ikan ini... Silakan booked pilihan lain buat hadiah   
> Om Bhana dari MAKO - 18 ke MAKO - 26, ada apakah gerangan?


wheheh  ::  tenang2 masih ada 3an ekor lagi yang bagus .. wahh musti ke Wijaya nihh!!

Om Ajik Hadiaku Mako 17! 

hehe ini juga bagus kalo diliat aslinya hehe  btw pak Bhana .. kenapa ke mako 26 ? 18 kan udah recomendasi banyak master hehe  :: . sebenrnya 17 juga ok lho Pak 26 juga bagus sih! .. mendingan kita KOIS!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik,
> 
> jam2 kasih makannya gimana ?
> sekali2 mau mampir buat liat2 pas dikasih makan he3


Untuk satu minggu ini, baru dikasih pakan 1x sehari. Biasanya sore sekitar jam 15.00

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAP HADIAH*

1. Gom 7rait, 1 suara --> MAKO - 01
2. Iwankptb, 1 suara --> MAKO - 26 --> ganti pilihan
3. Tini, 1 suara --> MAKO - 02
4. kokok, 1 suara --> MAKO - 06
5. rvidella, 1 suara --> MAKO - 18
6. steamkoi, 1 suara --> MAKO - 26 --> ganti pilihan jadi MAKO - 17
7. rasito, 2 suara --> MAKO - 15
8. william pantoni, 1 suara --> MAKO - 18
9. yulius susunan, 3 suara --> MAKO - 18

Klasemen sementara:
MAKO - 26 = 2 suara (overruled)
MAKO - 15 = 2 suara
MAKO - 18 = 5 suara
MAKO - 01 = 1 suara
MAKO - 02 = 1 suara
MAKO - 06 = 1 suara
MAKO - 17 = 1 suara

MAKO - 18 leading dengan 3 suara dari pilihan terdekat lainnya, tetapi blm bisa mengunci karena masih ada sisa suara signifikan. Total 11 suara, tinggal 3 suara signifikan lagi:
-. Om eno 1 suara
-. Om Iwan ptkb, 1 suara
-. Om bhana, 1 suara

Siapa yang mau mengunci? Atau ada peminat lain yang akan overtaking?   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Waah memang kolam wijaya mantep banget eeeuuyy.....
> Udah bening ... Isinya amboooiiii....bener kata Om Glen   
> 
> Waah waktu milih susah banget 18 bagus, 06 juga mantap, 26 menjanjikan waah bingung eeeuy...
> Lama banget jadi milihnya...thanks ya Om Ajik yg udah sabar nemenin ...
> Buat Irvan sorry ya padahal udah bilang minta izin sama Om Dodo mau ngambil 18...


Ini proses yang menarik....
Begitu melihat koi - koinya, mata om bhana langsung melirik liar ke MAKO - 18...
Tetapi ternyata MAKO - 06 melintas tepat di atas MAKO - 18
Tatapan liar langsung beralih ke MAKO - 06,
Tetapi tetap belum bisa putus karena ada godaan dahsyat MAKO - 15.
Selera mulai terbaca mengingat MAKO - 06 dan MAKO - 15 ada kesamaan tipe
MAKO - 18 terlupakan sudah....
MAKO - 06 & MAKO - 15 terus bersaing ketat,
Seakan tidak puas menggoda, keduanya meliuk ke kiri dan ke kanan di hadapan om bhana...
Yang manakah yang akan dipilih? Jelas sudah satu diantara keduanya 4 bulan kemudian akan berenang - renang di Serpong....

Tanpa dinyana, lewatlah MAKO - 26
Dengan PD memamerkan ketebalan hi, pola klasik 4 step dan potensi tsubo tsumi yang melebar layaknya showa.....
Apa yang terjadi? Tanpa proses panjang, MAKO - 26 langsung ditunjuk....
Wow, what interesting choice   ::

----------


## bhana

Waah  Pak Aji memang pas banget jadi wartawannya KOI's ... Detail banget, saya aja udah lupa prosesnya...
Habis memang amboii ikan2nya...
Klo gitu saya ikut aja deh...18 aaah   ::

----------


## bhana

Waah  Pak Aji memang pas banget jadi wartawannya KOI's ... Detail banget, saya aja udah lupa prosesnya...
Habis memang amboii ikan2nya...
Klo gitu saya ikut aja deh...18 aaah   ::

----------


## Tiny

> Waah  Pak Aji memang pas banget jadi wartawannya KOI's ... Detail banget, saya aja udah lupa prosesnya...
> Habis memang amboii ikan2nya...
> Klo gitu saya ikut aja deh...18 aaah



sep, jadi bungkus 2 biji ya om bhana ? wakkaka
 ::

----------


## Eno TB

Om Ajik kalau masih sempat
 buat hadiah ikut aja mako 18
Thanks
Eno

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dengan 2 pilihan dari om bhana dan om eno, maka No 18 terkunci sudah dan resmi menjadi pilihan hadiah untuk Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO event 2009 ini.

Selamat, guys. Good Job!!

----------


## steamkoi

Kita Lihat hasilnya Nanti  ::  Happy GO Guys!

----------


## Soegianto

> Dengan 2 pilihan dari om bhana dan om eno, maka No 18 terkunci sudah dan resmi menjadi pilihan hadiah untuk Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO event 2009 ini.
> 
> Selamat, guys. Good Job!!


wah tambah seru nih yah  ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Dengan 2 pilihan dari om bhana dan om eno, maka No 18 terkunci sudah dan resmi menjadi pilihan hadiah untuk Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO event 2009 ini.
> 
> Selamat, guys. Good Job!!
> 
> 
> wah tambah seru nih yah



seru banget om, lebih seru lagi kalo door prizenya tetep jadi walaupun peserta sekarang masih 15 ekor   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


hahaha kalau 15 org kurang seru om kalau 20 baru seru hehehe
ayo om tambah 5 lg bgmn ?  ::

----------


## Tiny

saya pass d, hajar tancho miyatake dulu aja   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE BOOKING*
*PER TANGGAL 16 JUNI 2009*

*PARTISIPAN*
1. Mako - 04, Tiny
2. Mako - 05, rvidella
3. Mako - 08, steamkoi
4. Mako - 09, william pantoni
5. Mako - 11, gom7rait
6. Mako - 13, eno
7. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
8. Mako - 20, yulius sesunan
9. Mako - 22, yulius sesunan
10. Mako - 25, yulius sesunan
11. Mako - 26, bhana 
12. Mako - 28, rasito
13. Mako - 29, rasito
14. Mako - 30, bayu/kokok

*HADIAH:*
Mako - 18

*RESERVED:*
Mako - 15 --> arifin

*LUCKY DRAW: 5 MORE TO GO*
Varietas:	Showa Shanshoku
Size: 	+/- 40 cm
Sex: 	Unknown
Breeder:	Hoshokai
Foto: 


*SPONSOR: FEIKOI CENTRE*

----------


## Soegianto

> Waah  Pak Aji memang pas banget jadi wartawannya KOI's ... Detail banget, saya aja udah lupa prosesnya...
> Habis memang amboii ikan2nya...
> Klo gitu saya ikut aja deh...18 aaah


jangan kan cerita 1 bulan yg lalu pak .....memory2 tahun kebelakang aja detailnya ingat...........
om ajik top d.........  ::

----------


## jayasat

Pak Ajik, salam kenal nih !!!, nama sy kebetulan Wijaya S ( Newbie Asliii !!!) jadi namanya sama dengan tempat buat keeping Ikannya Ya !!
Saya ikutan donk pilih Mako No.15 bayar Tunai, tks

----------


## Soegianto

ada yg bergabung lagi nih ,,,,tambah seru kayaknya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik, salam kenal nih !!!, nama sy kebetulan Wijaya S ( Newbie Asliii !!!) jadi namanya sama dengan tempat buat keeping Ikannya Ya !!
> Saya ikutan donk pilih Mako No.15 bayar Tunai, tks


Salam kenal p wijaya, kalau liat pilihannya bukan newbie asli nih, apa ada sekondan di belakangnya? Hehehe

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Ajik, Sampai bulan ini, sudah  berapa kah umur sanke2 ini..? Biar tau & siap klo mau buat ktp-nya, hehe..e

----------


## jayasat

> ada yg bergabung lagi nih ,,,,tambah seru kayaknya


Pak Soegi sy sdh transfer ya, tks
05/07/2009 21:12:39  	Sekarang  	 05/07/2009 21:12:39  	 765-0102988 / WIJAYA SATRIAWAN (Rp)   	  624-0110235 / SOEGIANTO (Rp)   	Rp 3,200,000.00  	 0.00  	 1.00  	 Berhasil  	 -  	 09070500735090

----------


## jayasat

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> Pak Ajik, salam kenal nih !!!, nama sy kebetulan Wijaya S ( Newbie Asliii !!!) jadi namanya sama dengan tempat buat keeping Ikannya Ya !!
> Saya ikutan donk pilih Mako No.15 bayar Tunai, tks
> 
> 
> Salam kenal p wijaya, kalau liat pilihannya bukan newbie asli nih, apa ada sekondan di belakangnya? Hehehe


he he he Asli Pak Ajik   ::   ::  , sebetulnya sekondannya ya Wartawan Senior Pakar Koi inisialnya AJK hi hi   ::  , lha wong saya cuma baca komen2 nya Pak Ajik yang ditulis di Thread ini kok!,Tapi klu Mako 15 tiba2 jd The Best (ngarep he he ..), seru kali ya.., pasti itu jadi cerita bersambung dikemudian hari ....

----------


## Soegianto

oke omm tq

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> Pak Ajik, salam kenal nih !!!, nama sy kebetulan Wijaya S ( Newbie Asliii !!!) jadi namanya sama dengan tempat buat keeping Ikannya Ya !!
> Saya ikutan donk pilih Mako No.15 bayar Tunai, tks
> 
> 
> Salam kenal p wijaya, kalau liat pilihannya bukan newbie asli nih, apa ada sekondan di belakangnya? Hehehe


ehehe sepertinya bukan newbie.. 15 mantap euy  ::  salam om!

----------


## jayasat

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> ...


Eh ! bener Maz Irvan klu ibarat sekolah nih ! sy masih Play Group he he   ::   ::  
Makanya harus cemplung disini supaya bisa menimba ilmu dari para Pakar dan sesepuh disini ...

----------


## Gom 7rait

lebih koi kichier lg klo tambah 4 ekor lg biar pas 20 ...

----------


## Soegianto

sy hari ini mampir ke wijaya makonya bertambah baik .....sampai2 gak kenalin  ::

----------


## Tiny

sbnernya mau mampir juga om soalnya udah kangen, tapi masih lum fit. baru sembuh DBD ha3...
ini dicurigai nyamuk berkembang biak di filter   ::  

makanya mau ditaro 1 ikan molly. ga apa2 kan ya ?

----------


## kerogawa

> sbnernya mau mampir juga om soalnya udah kangen, tapi masih lum fit. baru sembuh DBD ha3...
> ini dicurigai nyamuk berkembang biak di filter   
> 
> makanya mau ditaro 1 ikan molly. ga apa2 kan ya ?


stau sy nyamuk yg di filter kaga bakalan mnybabkan dmam brdara deh..

----------


## Soegianto

mungkin digigit nyamuk tempat lain om ....kalau gak salah nyamuk dbd gigitnya siang hari .... mungkin lg ke mall kali di gigit nyamuk dbd...btw cepat sembuh d

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik, Sampai bulan ini, sudah  berapa kah umur sanke2 ini..? Biar tau & siap klo mau buat ktp-nya, hehe..e


Pak soegi yang pegang sertifikatnya. Biar dia yang posting (setahu saya dia fasih sekali huruf2 kanji)   ::   ::  
Bisa dibantu, pak soegi?  ::

----------


## rvidella

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak Ajik, Sampai bulan ini, sudah  berapa kah umur sanke2 ini..? Biar tau & siap klo mau buat ktp-nya, hehe..e


Pak soegi yang pegang sertifikatnya. Biar dia yang posting (setahu saya dia fasih sekali huruf2 kanji)   ::   ::  
Bisa dibantu, pak soegi?  :: [/quote:h99ui0yb]

huahahahahaa pak ajik emang paling bisa

----------


## jayasat

> *UPDATE BOOKING*
> *PER TANGGAL 16 JUNI 2009*
> 
> *PARTISIPAN*
> 1. Mako - 04, Tiny
> 2. Mako - 05, rvidella
> 3. Mako - 08, steamkoi
> 4. Mako - 09, william pantoni
> 5. Mako - 11, gom7rait
> ...


Om Ajik belum ada update Booking yg paling baru lagi nih ya ?? sekalian barangkali ada hasil report dari Sang Repoter utk hasil pengamatan terakhir, mungkin setelah di keeping sekian lama di kolam Muantabs Wijaya sdh ada beberapa Mako ukurannya ada yg medekati 50 cm sesuai indukan sanke yang legendaris itu , he he   ::   ::  , ditunggu upadatenya Om. tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik belum ada update Booking yg paling baru lagi nih ya ?? sekalian barangkali ada hasil report dari Sang Repoter utk hasil pengamatan terakhir, mungkin setelah di keeping sekian lama di kolam Muantabs Wijaya sdh ada beberapa Mako ukurannya ada yg medekati 50 cm sesuai indukan sanke yang legendaris itu , he he    , ditunggu upadatenya Om. tks


Wah, sorry om. Lagi kejar2an ama majalah nih, jadi lupa...

*UPDATE BOOKING*
*PER TANGGAL 9 JULI 2009*

*PARTISIPAN*
1. Mako - 04, Tiny
2. Mako - 05, rvidella
3. Mako - 08, steamkoi
4. Mako - 09, william pantoni
5. Mako - 11, gom7rait
6. Mako - 13, eno
7. Mako - 15, jayasat (wijaya)
8. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
9. Mako - 20, yulius sesunan
10. Mako - 22, yulius sesunan
11. Mako - 25, yulius sesunan
12. Mako - 26, bhana 
13. Mako - 28, rasito
14. Mako - 29, rasito
15. Mako - 30, bayu/kokok

*HADIAH:*
Mako - 18


*LUCKY DRAW: 5 MORE TO GO*
Varietas:	Showa Shanshoku
Size: 	+/- 40 cm
Sex: 	Unknown
Breeder:	Hoshokai
Foto: 


*SPONSOR: FEIKOI CENTRE*

Hayo, ini 5 ekor lagi buat lucky draw   ::

----------


## jayasat

Ok, Siip, terimakasih Om Ajik ...

----------


## Tiny

Puas saya melihat perkembangan sanke2 ini, terutama melihat perkembangan sanke saya   ::  
overall memang dahsyat ikan2 ini. 2 jempol untuk yang datengin   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Puas saya melihat perkembangan sanke2 ini, terutama melihat perkembangan sanke saya   
> overall memang dahsyat ikan2 ini. 2 jempol untuk yang datengin


wah ...2 jempol kebanyakan om............1 aja itu juga utk yg keepingnya   ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> Puas saya melihat perkembangan sanke2 ini, terutama melihat perkembangan sanke saya   
> overall memang dahsyat ikan2 ini. 2 jempol untuk yang datengin  
> 
> 
> wah ...2 jempol kebanyakan om............1 aja itu juga utk yg keepingnya



kan masih ada 2 jempol kaki om ...masing2 dapet 2 jempol   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> ...


hahaha kalau yg dpt jempol kaki kasian om nti gubrakkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Soegianto

senin 2o juli 09 jam 11 mr fujikawa,miyatake,taniguchi,shinya dan pak ayi visit di feikoi...........

sekilas infomya taniguchi menanyakan ikan sanke yg saya ambil beberapa waktu lalu dia pikir ikannya ada di feikoi setelah sy ceritakan ikannya ada di wijya dia pun ingin visit ke wijaya tapi sayangnya waktunya tdk cukup karena mereka mau kembali kejepang..............

dan dia janji agustus ingin dtg dan VISIT ke wijaya mau melihat perkembangan sanke ini .........sebab bets yg sy ambil ini tadinya mau dibesarkan oleh taniguchi....................

mungkin ada masukan dr teman2 kalau dia dtg ke wijaya apa di minta utk menjuri tahap 1 ???? hehehe  ::

----------


## Tiny

ada baiknya dijadikan bahan diskusi atau voting.
sempat denger dari om ajik waktu mampir di wijaya, saya pribadi setuju bila nanti diadakan penjurian tahap I oleh Taniguchi dan penjurian ini menyumbang 30-50% nilai total akhir penjurian.

----------


## bhana

seetuuubbuuuh Om dg Om Tiny....  ::

----------


## Kokok

mohon maaf sebelumnya (kalau ada salah2 kata atau ada yg kurang berkenan), menurut hemat saya go mako sanke ini waktu final penilaian tetap spt  pd awal pengumuman, sy tdk tahu apa ada penilaian yg berbasis progres perkembanganya, apalagi ada bobot % nya, disisi lain, Taniguchi san adalah breeder sekaligus ekspert, takutnya hasil penilaiannya bisa2 malah membuat halo efek penjurian final, jadi usul sy, apa tidak lebih baik Taiguchi san dibuatkan kontes sendiri, misal "baby champion", dan pemenang dpt tropi atau hadiah juga,  sumbang saran lho ya

----------


## limjohan

tolongggggggg dong. minta tampilin yg avaialbe.....kata om sugi

thx

----------


## Soegianto

> tolongggggggg dong. minta tampilin yg avaialbe.....kata om sugi
> 
> thx


iya pak sebantar pak ajik akan postingkan..........mau diborong yah om  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE PESERTA TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*

*YANG SUDAH DIBOOKING*

*MAKO-04 (Tiny): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 22 cm*


*MAKO-05 (rvidella): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-08 (steamkoi): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-09 (william pantoni): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-11 (gom7rait): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-13 (eno): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 22 cm*


*MAKO-15 (jayasat): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-16 (iwanpktb): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-20 (yuliussusunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-22 (yuliussusunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 16 cm*


*MAKO-25 (yuliussusunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 18 cm*


*MAKO-26 (bhana): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 18 cm*


*MAKO-28 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 17 cm*


*MAKO-29 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-30 (kokok): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b),17 cm*



*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*MAKO-01 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-02 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-03 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-06 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-07 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 23 cm*


*MAKO-10 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 18 cm*


*MAKO-12 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-14 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 20 cm*


*MAKO-17 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*


*MAKO-19 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 17 cm*


*MAKO-21 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 19 cm*


*MAKO-23 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 16 cm*


*MAKO-24 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 16 cm*


*MAKO-27 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 13 cm*



*HADIAH:*

*MAKO-18 (hadiah): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b), 21 cm*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Nah, ini up date-nya buat om Johan & om Cahyo.
Sekadar info, tolong di skip MAKO - 23 & MAKO - 27, karena grow-nya kurang. 
Keduanya termasuk shy koi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

trim pak ajik silahkan pak msh oke koq pilihannya .........bets ini spesial dr taniguchinya loh pak ........hehehe bukan promo tp kemarin waktu visit dia cari ikan2 ini ,,,,,,,,  ::

----------


## bhana

waah perkembangannya mantap juga ya Pak Aji, Hi-nya makin siip sumi-nya juga udah bentuk pola yang utuh....jadi pengen main ke wijaya   ::

----------


## sepo

ikut pak no 24

----------


## Tiny

sik asik, one step closer to the DOOR PRIZE   ::

----------


## doddy

> sik asik, one step closer to the DOOR PRIZE


mana sih ikan yg belum dipilih?....
update dong

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> sik asik, one step closer to the DOOR PRIZE  
> 
> 
> mana sih ikan yg belum dipilih?....
> update dong


Di halaman "songo" Kang Mas...

Klo ane; penilaian Taniguchi sangat2 penting namun supaya tidak mempengaruhi penilai-penilai final; komen atau penilaian Taniguchi san simpan dalam amplop saja dulu; baru ntar dibuka setelah ada penilaian final dari juri2 yg ditunjuk  ::   sekalian mencocokan ato membandingkan penilaian (juri) tersebut dengan Taniguchi san  ::

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Tiny
> 
> sik asik, one step closer to the DOOR PRIZE  
> 
> 
> mana sih ikan yg belum dipilih?....
> update dong



di halaman 9 om...sekedar berbagi info, Mako-2 lumayan lho om, apalagi kalo nanti Hi di dekat kepalanya muncul. kelihatannya kalo saya perhatikan ikan-ikan Mako ini hi-nya yang pada berkembang, bisa dilihat dari foto2 banyak bermunculan hi di tempat yang tadinya putih   ::  


@om Gom

waduh, nanti jurinya ngintip amplopnya duluan   ::   j/k
tidak apple to apple om kalau begitu karena taniguchi menilai pada saat GO berlangsung 2 bulan sedangkan juri menilai pada akhir GO

@om kokok

ide yang bagus juga tuh om, kalau penilaian taniguchi tidak diperhitungkan pada hasil akhir melainkan berdiri sendiri dan ada hadiahnya juga untuk pemenang   ::  

yang lain gimana nih sarannya ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Participants,
Sesuai dengan PM om Cahyo (Nachacha), dia mengambil MAKO - 07 dan minta tolong saya untuk posting karena tidak bisa setiap saat on-line. Dengan keikutsertaan om Cahyo, maka peserta untuk Taniguchi Mako Sanke adalah: 

*UPDATE PESERTA*
*PER TANGGAL 27 JULI 2009*

*PARTISIPAN*
1. Mako - 04, Tiny
2. Mako - 05, rvidella
*3. Mako - 07, nachacha*
4. Mako - 08, steamkoi
5. Mako - 09, william pantoni
6. Mako - 11, gom7rait
7. Mako - 13, eno
8. Mako - 15, jayasat (wijaya)
9. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
10. Mako - 20, yulius sesunan
11. Mako - 22, yulius sesunan
*12. Mako - 24, sepo*
13. Mako - 25, yulius sesunan
14. Mako - 26, bhana 
15. Mako - 28, rasito
16. Mako - 29, rasito
17. Mako - 30, bayu/kokok

*HADIAH:*
Mako - 18

Dengan tambahan peserta, maka tinggal 3 ekor koi lagi diambil ---> Lucky draw ini bakal keluar kolam   ::  
*LUCKY DRAW:*
Varietas:	Showa Shanshoku
Size: 	+/- 40 cm
Sex: 	Unknown
Breeder:	Hoshokai
Foto: 


*SPONSOR: FEIKOI CENTRE*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Besok, Selasa (11/ ::  akan dilakukan pengukuran dan pemotretan Taniguchi Mako Sanke ini. Bagi yang berminat melihat ditunggu di Wijaya ya. Tks

----------


## Tiny

dag dig dug nunggu hasilnya.... 
mudah2an tumbuh dengan baik   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

om ajik,kalo mau ikutan sekarang masih bole nyicil ga???dan berapa harganya?
trims

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik,kalo mau ikutan sekarang masih bole nyicil ga???dan berapa harganya?
> trims


Aturan mainnya masih memperbolehkan ikut sampai akhir kegiatan. Sebelum di up date harga masih 3 juta utk anggota KOI-S. Cicilan nego langsung aja ke p soegi. Cepetan bookingnya ya karena dalam 1-2 hari ini akan di update, tadi sudah difoto2 masih banyak yang bisa dilirik2 menurut pasukan up date yg tadi berjumlah sekitar 10 orang

----------


## Soegianto

ini pendahuluan mungkin selengkapnya bs di tambahkan oleh pak ajik
18 agustus pukul 16.15 taniguchi ,umeda dan ayi wiratman ,juga ada aan jayakoi visit ke wijaya............
sanke nya sekarang jauh jadi lebih baik dan mereka sangat  enjoy banget ............uniknya sanke ini dipelihara sama2 dg shiro itu yg membuat mereka jd kagum.............sayangnya kunjungan tdk bs berlama2 karena harus segera menuju bandara.........

----------


## Gom 7rait

Update dunk... dekat lebih baik jg kita dah senang...apalagi jauh lebih baik...makin suenang...he.e.e

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE PESERTA TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*

(a). Foto per April 2009
(b). Foto per 2 Juni 2009
(c). Foto per 14 Agustus 2009


*YANG SUDAH DIBOOKING*

*MAKO-04 (Tiny): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 22 cm, (c) 29 cm*


*MAKO-05 (rvidella): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm, (c). 26 cm*



*MAKO-07 (nachacha): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 23 cm, (c). 30 cm*


*MAKO-08 (steamkoi): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm, (c) 29 cm*


*MAKO-09 (william pantoni): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm*


*MAKO-11 (gom7rait): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm (c) 25 cm*


*MAKO-13 (eno): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 22 cm (c) 29 cm*


*MAKO-15 (jayasat): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm, (c) 26* 


*MAKO-16 (iwanpktb): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm (c) 27 cm* 


*MAKO-20 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm*


*MAKO-22 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 16 cm (c) 23 cm* 


*MAKO-24 (sepo): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 16 cm (c). 24 cm*


*MAKO-25 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b) 18 cm, (c) 25 cm*


*MAKO-26 (bhana): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 18 cm (c) 24 cm*


*MAKO-28 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 17 cm (c) 25 cm*


*MAKO-29 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 30 cm*


*MAKO-30 (kokok): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b)17 cm (c) 24 cm* 



*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE:*

*MAKO-01 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 26 cm*


*MAKO-02 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm. (c) 28 cm*


*MAKO-03 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm (c) 29 cm*


*MAKO-06 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm, (c). 26 cm*


*MAKO-10 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 18 cm (c) 23 cm*


*MAKO-12 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b) 21 cm, (c) 26 cm*


*MAKO-14 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 26 cm*


*MAKO-17 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm (c) 29 cm*


*MAKO-19 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 17 cm (c) 23 cm*


*MAKO-21 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm (c) 26 cm*


*MAKO-23 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 16 cm (c) 21 cm*


*MAKO-27 (available): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 13 cm (c) 18 cm*



*HADIAH:*

*MAKO-18 (hadiah): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm, (c) 28 cm*

----------


## bhana

Thanks Pak Ajik updatenya...puas eeeuy lihat perkembangannya... ::

----------


## Tiny

Mako 4 mantap hi n shirojinya puassssss

calon juara mako 20 nih kyknya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Waktu Taniguchi datang berkunjung dia tunjuk beberapa ekor koi, 2 diantaranya belum bertuan. Yang manakah itu ya   ::

----------


## edwin

kayaknya mako 3 ama mako 5 ketuker yah? kalo gak salah ya....

----------


## Soegianto

> kayaknya mako 3 ama mako 5 ketuker yah? kalo gak salah ya....


ya fotonya tertukar

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kayaknya mako 3 ama mako 5 ketuker yah? kalo gak salah ya....


oops, monsentrasi di shiro malah kecolongan di sanke   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> kayaknya mako 3 ama mako 5 ketuker yah? kalo gak salah ya....


Canggih euy matanya...  ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> kayaknya mako 3 ama mako 5 ketuker yah? kalo gak salah ya....
> 
> 
> Canggih euy matanya...


ini contoh peribahasa "rumput tetangga lebih hijau daripada rumput sendiri"
lbh enak liat ikan orang (mako sanke) daripada ikan sendiri (shiro GO)
hehehhee

----------


## Gom 7rait

Thanks updatenya kang Ajik. average grow 6 cm/2 bln. Ndak ragu2 lg kan milih mako 11 calon nominator... ha.a.a.a dia konsisten mengimprove sumi, shiroji & beni skaligus. Ndak sabar eh.. nunggu dia masuk pelatnas di solo, atau camp konsentrasi ngkali ya? he.e.e...

----------


## Tiny

> Waktu Taniguchi datang berkunjung dia tunjuk beberapa ekor koi, 2 diantaranya belum bertuan. Yang manakah itu ya


salah satunya mako-6... bener ga om ?   ::  

saya malah naksir hadiahnya nih.... cakep tuh

----------


## Gom 7rait

mako-6?? he.e.e hati-hati Om jd kohaku...ha.a.a.a klo mau boyong mako-18 silakan... PQ, ha.a.a..  mako-1 & mako-12 tuh....bisa nambah chance boyong mako-18nya ha.a..a.

----------


## edwin

> mako-6?? he.e.e hati-hati Om jd kohaku...ha.a.a.a klo mau boyong mako-18 silakan... PQ, ha.a.a..  mako-1 & mako-12 tuh....bisa nambah chance boyong mako-18nya ha.a..a.


mako 6 bagus kok....masa om mako 6 bisa jadi kohaku? suminya udah tebel gitu......?! 
cara liatnya gimana om?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Waktu Taniguchi datang berkunjung dia tunjuk beberapa ekor koi, 2 diantaranya belum bertuan. Yang manakah itu ya  
> 
> 
> salah satunya mako-6... bener ga om ?   
> 
> saya malah naksir hadiahnya nih.... cakep tuh


Off the record, om. Ntar yang ambil belakangan ke ge-eran. Hehehe

Hadiah ditunjuk Taniguchi pertama kali waktu dia liat poster foto mako sanke. Saya juga bingung koq dulu gak ada yang naksir ya. Hehehe

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> mako-6?? he.e.e hati-hati Om jd kohaku...ha.a.a.a klo mau boyong mako-18 silakan... PQ, ha.a.a..  mako-1 & mako-12 tuh....bisa nambah chance boyong mako-18nya ha.a..a.
> 
> 
> mako 6 bagus kok....masa om mako 6 bisa jadi kohaku? suminya udah tebel gitu......?! 
> cara liatnya gimana om?


Ha..a..a mako-6 tdk bagus...monitorku B/W pak... btw, don't read my words in B/W pula lah... ok deh, mako-6 so far the best pak. he.e.e.

----------


## Tiny

> mako-6?? he.e.e hati-hati Om jd kohaku...ha.a.a.a klo mau boyong mako-18 silakan... PQ, ha.a.a..  mako-1 & mako-12 tuh....bisa nambah chance boyong mako-18nya ha.a..a.


haha, memang kurang bagus..tapi kalau menurut saya lho itu terglong yg paling bagus diantara yg lum terpilih he3..

mako 18 mungkin PQ, tapi kyknya enak buat dipelihara..sama seperti mako 4 pilihan saya...meski PQ tapi kelihatannya enak aja gitu buat di kolam rumah (apalagi shirojinya he3)

untuk pemenang GO ini sementara saya masih mejagokan mako 20 & 26   :: 

thanks for sharingnya om gom...

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ok jg pak, yg penting tetap bisa guyon yah, bertutur sapa... he.he.he,  no. brapa juaranya not matter lah... yg mo kita lihat kan, seperti apa si Mako ini.. ya tho pak..?

----------


## Soegianto

> Ok jg pak, yg penting tetap bisa guyon yah, bertutur sapa... he.he.he,  no. brapa juaranya not matter lah... yg mo kita lihat kan, seperti apa si Mako ini.. ya tho pak..?


setuju

----------


## e4gler4y

Mako 06 keliatannya cukup mengundang polemik nih. Intriguing.. 
Kalo belum ada yang punya, boleh hamba meminang adinda? 
Salam,

Teddy

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by jayasat
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE BOOKING*
> *PER TANGGAL 9 JULI 2009*
> 
> *PARTISIPAN*
> 1. Mako - 04, Tiny
> ...


6 blm ada yg punya om

sorry kemarin salah ketik

----------


## Tiny

siapa punya om ? kyknya maish lum ada, kecuali baru-baru ini ada yang beli.
mungkin ada baiknya kembali diumumkan ikan mana yg sudah dibooking mana yg belum..

demi tercapainya kuota 20   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> *UPDATE PESERTA TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*
> 
> (a). Foto per April 2009
> (b). Foto per 2 Juni 2009
> (c). Foto per 14 Agustus 2009
> 
> 
> *YANG SUDAH DIBOOKING*
> 
> ...


silahkan ayo msh ada yg belom dipilih tapi berpotensi menjadi kandidat   ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Oom Soegi,
Mohon tagihan beserta no account di-PM ke saya untuk Mako No 6.
Terima kasih,

Teddy

----------


## Soegianto

ok pak .............langsung di pm
 tks

wah bentar lagi show keluar kolam nih  ::

----------


## wawan

Om Soegi,

Ikut boleh gak yah.. saya booked MAKO 19,

paket discount dan Cicilan apakah masih bisa dapat juga... hehehehe  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

disc gak ada pa
paket cicilan ok
tq  ::

----------


## wawan

Siiipp..
PM pak cara cicilnya dan ke mana... thanks...

----------


## cheung

om Ajik... 
sorry telat... apa masih boleh milih??
klu boleh sy mo ikutan no.17 donk
thanks ya   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> om Ajik... 
> sorry telat... apa masih boleh milih??
> klu boleh sy mo ikutan no.17 donk
> thanks ya


boleh bu........  ::   ::

----------


## Tiny

YES !!!!! pas 20
cihuiiiiii.... kesampean juga ya om soegi door prizenya   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> YES !!!!! pas 20
> cihuiiiiii.... kesampean juga ya om soegi door prizenya


sdh 20 yah
sy hitung belom om  ::  
minta tolong om ajik hitung yah............

----------


## Soegianto

> Setelah berkomunikasi dengan p Soegi bagi yang berminat mengoleksi Taniguchi Mako Sanke ini bisa mandapatkan langsung dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
> -. Koi akan di keeping selama 4 bulan di kolam: http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=11 ... &start=255
> -. Harga Jual/Beli sekarang Rp 3,200,000 yang dapat diangsur 4x @Rp 800,000
> -. Pembelian tunai atau anggota KOI's teregister akan mendapat diskon menjadi Rp 3,000,000 (tidak berlaku ganda)
> -. Harga sudah termasuk biaya pakan dan pemeliharaan selama 4 bulan
> 
> Selama di keeping, koi - koi ini akan di update 2x (untuk meminimumkan stres) yaitu pada bulan kedua (pertengahan Agustus 2009) dan bulan keempat (pertengahan Oktober 2009/pada saat masa pemeliharaan berakhir). Pembelian setelah up date pertama atau kedua:
> -. Harga Jual/Beli, Rp 3,500,000, yang dapat diangsur 2x, @ Rp 1,75 juta (kecuali pembelian setelah up date kedua, tunai)
> -. Pembelian tunai atau anggota KOI's teregister mendapat diskon menjadi Rp 3,250,000 
> ...


PDATE PESERTA
PER TANGGAL 27 JULI 2009

PARTISIPAN
1. Mako - 04, Tiny
2. Mako - 05, rvidella
3. Mako - 07, nachacha
4. Mako - 08, steamkoi
5. Mako - 09, william pantoni
6. Mako - 11, gom7rait
7. Mako - 13, eno
8. Mako - 15, jayasat (wijaya)
9. Mako - 16, iwanpktb
10. Mako - 20, yulius sesunan
11. Mako - 22, yulius sesunan
12. Mako - 24, sepo
13. Mako - 25, yulius sesunan
14. Mako - 26, bhana
15. Mako - 28, rasito
16. Mako - 29, rasito
17. Mako - 30, bayu/kokok
18. mako - 06 teddy
19. mako - 19 wawan
20. mako - 17 cheung
HADIAH:
Mako - 18

Dengan tambahan peserta, maka  Lucky draw ini siap dari keluar kolam  :: 
LUCKY DRAW:
Varietas: Showa Shanshoku
Size: +/- 40 cm
Sex: Unknown
Breeder: Hoshokai
Foto:
http://&#91;img]http://i571.photobucket.....jpg&#91;/img]

SPONSOR: FEIKOI CENTR

----------


## rvidella

undi yukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## mrliauw

Setelah mendapat bantuan terawangan dari salah satu suhu, maka saya menetapkan hati memilih No.14 

Thanks

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pak saya ikut nomer 12 yaaaaaaa...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Pak saya ikut nomer 12 yaaaaaaa...


Msnstaaaaaaaapp...  ::

----------


## Glenardo

::  


> Setelah mendapat bantuan terawangan dari salah satu suhu, maka saya menetapkan hati memilih No.14 
> 
> Thanks


Mantap Om Liaw, gt dunx, kolam bergengsi, di isi koi2 pilihan juga..  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ayo om glen ikutan

----------


## ad666

mantap . . .
kita lihat apdetnya ajah ah . . .   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> mantap . . .
> kita lihat apdetnya ajah ah . . .


ayo om ikut dong.............

----------


## steamkoi

> mantap . . .
> kita lihat apdetnya ajah ah . . .


dipilihh om  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ayo siapa lagi menyusul  nih........?

----------


## Kokok

laris manis tanjung kimpul  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> laris manis tanjung kimpul


jadi ramai pak seru

----------


## iwankptb

Pak Soegi,

Saya mau bayar nih. Berapa dan kemana?
Tolong PM. Kapan acaranya selesai dan ikannya bisa dikirim?

Salam,  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh di pm pak
apa kbr nya nih ?
acara nya 12 okt pak hbs itu bs kirim
tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

FYI, Sisa Taniguchi Mako Sanke yang belum bertuan dipindahkan keluar kolam untuk memberikan ruang tambahan bagi peserta GO untuk tumbuh   ::

----------


## rvidella

> FYI, Sisa Taniguchi Mako Sanke yang belum bertuan dipindahkan keluar kolam untuk memberikan ruang tambahan bagi peserta GO untuk tumbuh



pindah kemana pak ajik?

----------


## Kokok

Lagi mudik om Ajik nya  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya om ajik lg berlibur bersama keluarga,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*HASIL PENJURIAN:*

Grand Champion: MAKO - 13 --> Eno TB
Reserve Grand Champion: MAKO - 19  --> Wawan

Best Tategoi 1: MAKO - 26 --> bhana
Best Tategoi 2: MAKO - 17 --> cheung
Best Tategoi 3: MAKO - 08 --> steamkoi

Luky Draw: Sepo

Best Tategoi 2 & 3 diadakan khusus atas permintaan Juri Hiroshi Miyatake karena melihat banyak koi - koi ini yang punya prospek bagus.

Foto - foto up date akan dirilis secepatnya, soalnya foto - foto masih terbagi, ada yang di om eno TB ada yang di om bhana

Untuk peserta yang diluar kota, harap menunjuk siapa yang diminta bantuan untuk mengirim koi-nya agar bisa dilakukan koordinasi secepatnya

Terimakasih atas dukungan teman - teman semua. Dua puluh orang yang hadir menyaksikan proses penjurian sungguh animo yang luar biasa. Mohon maaf bila ada banyak kekurangan dan sampai bertemu pada GO berikutnya   ::

----------


## luki

selamat kepada para pemenang......
sanke nya rata rata improve nya sangat bagus......

----------


## mrliauw

Selamat kepada para pemenang
Terutama untuk Om Eno, angka 13 bukan selalu sial..  ::  Buktinya ini jadi pemenang
Saya punya nomer 14, cuma beda 1 angka, jurinya koq gak rada2 meleset nunjuknya yah   ::   ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Selamat untuk semua pemenang. Jadi penasaran lihat hasilnya nih. Bagaimana urus delivery-nya Oom? Tadi P Ayi bersedia menampung sementara Mako 06 untuk nantinya saya ambil dari beliau. Apakah mungkin ada yang jurusan Bandung lainnya? Ada yang bisa bantu info metode dan biaya delivery ke Stars Koi Bandung?
Terima kasih,

Teddy

----------


## chester

Sebelum memilih, oom Eno sudah khattam kokugyo sampai 3 kali dan selain itu berkonsultasi jg dengan distrik yang benar di Bintaro makanya gak meleset punya..   ::   ::  

Selamat merasakan jadi GC oom   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Selamat untuk semua pemenang. Jadi penasaran lihat hasilnya nih. Bagaimana urus delivery-nya Oom? Tadi P Ayi bersedia menampung sementara Mako 06 untuk nantinya saya ambil dari beliau. Apakah mungkin ada yang jurusan Bandung lainnya? Ada yang bisa bantu info metode dan biaya delivery ke Stars Koi Bandung?
> Terima kasih,
> 
> Teddy


Om Teddy,
Untuk bdg rasanya om dodo dan om soegi bisa bantu, karena mereka rutin "sowan" ke stars koi. Hehehe

----------


## Koi Lovers

Selamat buat para juara dan terimakasih buat pak sugi fei koi yang udah nyediain ikan bagus buat GO 
terimakasih dan selamat juga buat forum kita tercinta ini dan para punggawanya(baca:moderator) yang dengan sukses telah menyelenggarakan acara ini...




> mrliauw
>    Dipost: Senin Okt 12, 2009 6:59 pm
> 
> Re: Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO (d/h Understanding Mako)
> Selamat kepada para pemenang
> Terutama untuk Om Eno, angka 13 bukan selalu sial..  Buktinya ini jadi pemenang
> Saya punya nomer 14, cuma beda 1 angka, jurinya koq gak rada2 meleset nunjuknya yah  
> Selamat kepada para pemenang
> Terutama untuk Om Eno, angka 13 bukan selalu sial..  Buktinya ini jadi pemenang
> Saya punya nomer 14, cuma beda 1 angka, jurinya koq gak rada2 meleset nunjuknya yah


iya ya pak,cb jurinya meleset satu nomer (turun satu nomer  :: ) pasti asik ,hehehe   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Conrat utk smua yg 'good eyes & skill'.

Ditunggu update growtnya pak; seperti apa mako dlm 4 bln ditangan para ahli.

----------


## chester

Mudah2an jangan jadi Pako Bang   ::   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Mudah2an jangan jadi Pako Bang     
> 
> cheers


He.e.e. harapannya sih mako yg tosainya aja bisa 60cm.

----------


## bhana

Selamat ya Om Eno .... 
Thanks ya Om Ajik dan Om-Om semuanya ....

 ::

----------


## Soegianto

selamet buat para pemenang dan seluruh peserta  ::

----------


## wawan

Wah pilihan saya bisa Reserve GC....  ::   ::   ::  
Terima kasih buat semua....
Pak Soegi saya PM yah...

----------


## Soegianto

> Wah pilihan saya bisa Reserve GC....    
> Terima kasih buat semua....
> Pak Soegi saya PM yah...


oke pak

----------


## rvidella

> Terimakasih atas dukungan teman - teman semua. Dua puluh orang yang hadir menyaksikan proses penjurian sungguh animo yang luar biasa. Mohon maaf bila ada banyak kekurangan dan sampai bertemu pada GO berikutnya



Thanks buat Pak Ajik, Pak Sugi Fei, seluruh panitia yang telah mengadakan acara ini dan yang telah merawat koi-koi kita ini ... Bravo!!!

----------


## Eno TB

Terima kasih untuk semuanya dan selamat ya untuk pemenang lainnya...
@EO: Guud Finishing! GO bukan cuma pertumbuhan dan keselamatan.

Thanks/Regard

Eno

----------


## udin

> Terima kasih untuk semuanya dan selamat ya untuk pemenang lainnya...
> @EO: Guud Finishing! GO bukan cuma pertumbuhan dan keselamatan.
> 
> Thanks/Regard
> 
> Eno


Selamat untuk Eno TB memenangkan GO sanke taniguchi ...
gak sia-sia jd Breeder buat ngasah mata..hehe...  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Selamat kepada para pemenang   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Terima kasih untuk semuanya dan selamat ya untuk pemenang lainnya...
> @EO: Guud Finishing! GO bukan cuma pertumbuhan dan keselamatan.
> 
> Thanks/Regard
> 
> Eno


wah, yang punya GC kasih pendapat nih..... selamat ya om eno...
btw, apa rasanya meraih GC om?   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE HASIL AKHIR TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*

Ini foto - foto ketika koi akan di karantina di fiber (10 Oktober 200), sementara ini dulu yang di upload. Fotonya tidak berapa bagus karena diambil menjelang gelap dan koi hanya dipuasakan di kolam sehingga banyak lumut - lumut bertebaran. Kalau ada selisih pengukuran mohon dimaafkan ya dengan alasan yang sama (buru - buru). Saya akan mengusahakan di foto ulang, tapi belum semuanya (kasihan koi stres di fiber karena dari kemaren dipindah-pindah buat penilaian)

(a). Foto per April 2009
(b). Foto per 2 Juni 2009
(c). Foto per 14 Agustus 2009
(d). Foto per 10 Oktober 2009


*MAKO-04 (Tiny): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 22 cm, (c) 29 cm, (d) 35 cm*


*MAKO-05 (rvidella): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm, (c). 26 cm, (d). 34 cm*


*MAKO-06 (e4gerly): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm, (c). 26 cm, (d) 33 cm*


*MAKO-07 (nachacha): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 23 cm, (c). 30 cm (d). 37 cm*


*MAKO-08 (steamkoi): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm, (c) 29 cm, (d). 37 cm*


*MAKO-09 (william pantoni): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm, (d) 32 cm*


*MAKO-11 (gom7rait): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm (c) 25 cm (d) 31 cm*


*MAKO-12 (koi lovers): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b) 21 cm, (c) 26 cm, (d) 32 cm*


*MAKO-13 (eno): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 22 cm (c) 29 cm (d) 37 cm*


*MAKO-14 (mrliauw): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 26 cm, (d) 31 cm*


*MAKO-15 (jayasat): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 19 cm, (c) 26 (d) 34 cm* 


*MAKO-16 (iwankptb): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm (c) 27 cm (d) 33 cm*


*MAKO-17 (cheung): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm (c) 29 cm[ (d) 34 cm*


*MAKO-19 (wawan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 17 cm (c) 23 cm (d) 27 cm*


*MAKO-20 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm (d) 34 cm*


*MAKO-22 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 16 cm (c) 23 cm (d) 30 cm*


*MAKO-24 (sepo): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 16 cm (c). 24 cm (d) 30 cm*


*MAKO-25 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b) 18 cm, (c) 25 cm, (d) 31 cm*


*MAKO-26 (bhana): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 18 cm (c) 24 cm, (d) 31 cm*


*MAKO-28 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 17 cm (c) 25 cm, (d) 32 cm*


*MAKO-29 (rasito): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 30 cm, 36 cm*


*MAKO-30 (kokok): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b)17 cm (c) 24 cm, (d) 27 cm* 




*HADIAH:*

*MAKO-18 (hadiah): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 21 cm, (c) 28 cm, (d) 33 cm*

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> Wah pilihan saya bisa Reserve GC....    
> Terima kasih buat semua....
> Pak Soegi saya PM yah...
> 
> 
> oke pak


Untuk KOIS ,Pak Sugi dan Om Ajik.. Thanks Very Much  :: . 

Untuk Om Eno Selamat!

----------


## jayasat

Selamat kepada para pemenang   ::   ::   ::  
Yang belum Menank !!! ikut lagi GO selanjutnya ....
Pak Ajik Mako 15 msh nginep dulu ya .....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SUASANA PENJURIAN (1)*

Sebelum penjurian koi - koi dibagi dua kelompok secara random. Aturan penjurian yang ditetapkan adalah juri akan memilih 3 ekor dari setiap kelompok untuk dipertandingkan dengan tiga ekor kelompok lainnya. Setelah itu akan dipilih 2 ekor dari 6 ekor tersisa untuk memperebutkan posisi Grand Champion. Koi yang kalah dalam dua besar mendapat predikat Reserve Grand Champion



Para suporter sudah mulai hadir sesaat sebelum juri tiba di lokasi. Masing - masing memberikan apresiasi dan menebak - nebak kandidat juaranya



Juri Mr. Hiroshi Miyatake (head judge) dan Sinya Umeda, mendapat briefing mengenai tata cara penjurian



Setelah breifing, juri langsung memilih mana koi - koi yang akan mendapat kandidat grand champion. Tidak hanya dilihat, tetapi juga diperiksa dengan teliti

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SUASANA PENJURIAN (2)*

Mencari Grand Champion dari Yang Terbaik


Kandidat GC mulai mengerucut, juga Best Tategoi....


Kandidat Best Tategoi


Akhirnya, Grand Champion --> MAKO-13


Reserve Grand Champion --> MAKO-19


Pertarungan Selanjutnya: Best Tategoi, 3 kandidat bertarung


Akhirnya Juri memutuskan ketiganya layak mendapat predikat Best Tategoi, dengan urutan 

Best Tategoi 1: --> MAKO-26


Best Tategoi 2: --> MAKO-17


Best Tategoi 3: --> MAKO-08

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SUASANA PENJURIAN (3)*

Ada yang serius mengikuti penjurian, ada yang sempat bertransaksi dan bahkan sekadar tukar menukar PIN BB


Bahkan Dealernya pun ikut basah....


Kira - kira yang banyak dicari yang mana ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sekali lagi selamat kepada para Pemenang
Setiap pemenang akan mendapatkan sertifikat bertanda tangan langsung Mr. Hiroshi Miyatake   ::  
Moga - moga harga koi-nya ikut melambung

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Selamat untuk semua pemenang. Jadi penasaran lihat hasilnya nih. Bagaimana urus delivery-nya Oom? Tadi P Ayi bersedia menampung sementara Mako 06 untuk nantinya saya ambil dari beliau. Apakah mungkin ada yang jurusan Bandung lainnya? Ada yang bisa bantu info metode dan biaya delivery ke Stars Koi Bandung?
> Terima kasih,
> 
> Teddy


Om Teddy,
Koi hari ini dibawa ke fei ya dan akan segera dibawa ke bandung  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Selamat kepada para pemenang     
> Yang belum Menank !!! ikut lagi GO selanjutnya ....
> Pak Ajik Mako 15 msh nginep dulu ya .....


Sip, pak Wijaya...
Masuk kolam lagi ya... kasian ikannya di fiber   ::

----------


## e4gler4y

> Originally Posted by e4gler4y
> 
> Selamat untuk semua pemenang. Jadi penasaran lihat hasilnya nih. Bagaimana urus delivery-nya Oom? Tadi P Ayi bersedia menampung sementara Mako 06 untuk nantinya saya ambil dari beliau. Apakah mungkin ada yang jurusan Bandung lainnya? Ada yang bisa bantu info metode dan biaya delivery ke Stars Koi Bandung?
> Terima kasih,
> 
> Teddy
> 
> 
> Om Teddy,
> Koi hari ini dibawa ke fei ya dan akan segera dibawa ke bandung


Koi-s memang top. Koi-nya bagus, acaranya mantap, service juga luar biasa. Luar biasa..
Thanks banget semua.

----------


## wawan

Bos Ajik,

Ikan kalau mau saya ambil kapan yah bisanya...
Kalau hari kerja, tapi malem hari bisa gak ya pak...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Bos Ajik,
> 
> Ikan kalau mau saya ambil kapan yah bisanya...
> Kalau hari kerja, tapi malem hari bisa gak ya pak...


Bisa om Wawan, ada yang jaga 24 jam koq
Kapan mau ambil contact aja, biar disiapkan sebelumnya

----------


## wawan

Siip...
Mungkin besok malem...
nomor masih yang lama khan.. xxxx6651    ::   ::  
sebelumnya akan saya contact..
Thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Siip...
> Mungkin besok malem...
> nomor masih yang lama khan.. xxxx6651     
> sebelumnya akan saya contact..
> Thanks


Masih, om   ::  
Tambah 1 digit ya...xxx56651   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dapat info dari kemaren sampai hari ini, dua ekor ikan hand over dan 1 ekor on nego....
Padahal bukan pemenang utama nih.... bukan main... karena ikannya atau tanda tangan Miyatake ya..   ::

----------


## wawan

Wuiih... mantep om infonya...  ::   ::  
ayo.. siapa lagi..... yang mau....
Maaf om.. salah tempat...  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE KOI YANG SUDAH/BELUM DIAMBIL*

MAKO-04 --> Tiny --> picked by Tiny (12/10)
MAKO-05 --> rvidella --> picked by Dodo Next Week
MAKO-06 --> e4gler4y --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-07 --> nachacha --> picked by nachacha next week
MAKO-08 --> steamkoi --> picked by ronny (16/10)
MAKO-09 --> William Pantoni --> picked by William Pantoni (12/10)
MAKO-11 --> Gom7rait --> picked by Attar (18/10)
MAKO-12 --> koi lovers --> picked by chivas (13/10)
MAKO-13 --> eno --> picked by samsul (15/10)
*MAKO-14 --> mrliauw --> No info*
MAKO-15 --> jayasat --> picked by jayasat next week
*MAKO-16 --> iwankptb --> No info*
MAKO-17 --> cheung --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-18 --> hadiah --> picked by samsul (15/10)
*MAKO-19 --> wawan --> No Info*
*MAKO-20 --> Yulius Susunan --> No info
MAKO-22 --> Yulius Susunan --> No info*
MAKO-24 --> sepo --> picked by chivas (13/10)
*MAKO-25 --> Yulius Susunan --> No info*
MAKO-26 --> bhana --> picked by bhana (12/10)
MAKO-28 --> rasito --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-29 --> rasito --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
*MAKO-30 --> kokok --> No Info*

Total Yang belum Diambil 10 ekor. Plaese confirm ya...  ::

----------


## wawan

Confirm.. tak ambil besok...  ::   ::

----------


## mrliauw

Om Ajik..
Saya ngambil terakhir bole yah.. soale bak karantina masih ada penghuninya..
Week end minggu depan deh..
Thanks..  ::

----------


## chester

Wadah QTnya yang ukurannya 4x2 meter itu ya oom SB?  ::   ::  
cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik..
> Saya ngambil terakhir bole yah.. soale bak karantina masih ada penghuninya..
> Week end minggu depan deh..
> Thanks..


Siap komandan, dimasukan kolam lagi ya, kasihan di fiber kelamaan...
Buat yang belum bisa ambil santai aja, jangan jadi beban dan stres
Jangan pikirkan soal pakan, masih banyak sisa pakan dari sponsor
Untuk satu bulan juga masih cukup  ::  
Yang saya perlu cuma konfirmasinya... kalau mau diambil saya tahan di fiber
kalau masih lama, saya masukan lagi ke kolam
Kalau besok tidak ada lagi yang konfirmasi mau ambil semua koi saya masukan ke kolam lagi...
Bukan apa - apa, biar saya juga bisa tidur nyenyak   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Confirm.. tak ambil besok...


sip, ketemu yang namanya Acep ya....

----------


## iwankptb

Om,kebetulan saya akan di Jakarta. Kalo liatnya malam habis ngantor apa bisa?
Tolong info tempatnya dimana? Saya penasaran mau liat langsung.
Salam,  ::

----------


## Attar

Confirm Om Ajik, besok saya ambil..

----------


## mrliauw

> Wadah QTnya yang ukurannya 4x2 meter itu ya oom SB?   
> cheers


  ::  Kolam saya yah cuma segitu besarnya om chester.. 4x2m
Tega-teganya dibilang kolam karantina   ::  
Kalau dulu dah ketemu om dan lihat kolamnya mungkin ceritanya bakal lain
Bisa bikin kolam yang lebih gedean atau mundur langkah seribu, ngeri sama racunnya
Kelewat dahsyat..
Salut sama kolam om yang pake momotaro BH 5ton   ::

----------


## Soegianto

maaf kepada seluruh peserta saya ada kelupaan kasih sertifikat ikan
tolong pada semua peserta event ini utk sms alamat dan no ikan nya ke 0813 99119933 sy akan kirimkan sertifikat nya via tiki 
salam koi dan tks  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om,kebetulan saya akan di Jakarta. Kalo liatnya malam habis ngantor apa bisa?
> Tolong info tempatnya dimana? Saya penasaran mau liat langsung.
> Salam,


Bisa, om...
Alamatnya di Jl. Wijaya I No. 64, keb baru...
Koi apa perlu saya kembalikan ke kolam dulu, om?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE KOI YANG SUDAH/BELUM DIAMBIL*

MAKO-04 --> Tiny --> picked by Tiny (12/10)
MAKO-05 --> rvidella --> picked by Dodo Next Week
MAKO-06 --> e4gler4y --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-07 --> nachacha --> picked by nachacha next week
MAKO-08 --> steamkoi --> picked by ronny (?)
MAKO-09 --> William Pantoni --> picked by William Pantoni (12/10)
MAKO-11 --> Gom7rait --> picked by Attar (18/10)
MAKO-12 --> koi lovers --> picked by chivas (13/10)
MAKO-13 --> eno --> picked by samsul (15/10)
*MAKO-14 --> mrliauw --> picked next week*
MAKO-15 --> jayasat --> picked by jayasat next week
*MAKO-16 --> iwankptb --> No info*
MAKO-17 --> cheung --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-18 --> hadiah --> picked by samsul (15/10)
*MAKO-19 --> wawan --> picked by wawan (18/10)*
*MAKO-20 --> Yulius Susunan --> picked by yulius (17/10)
MAKO-22 --> Yulius Susunan --> picked by yulius (17/10)*
MAKO-24 --> sepo --> picked by chivas (13/10)
*MAKO-25 --> Yulius Susunan --> picked by yulius (17/10)*
MAKO-26 --> bhana --> picked by bhana (12/10)
MAKO-28 --> rasito --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-29 --> rasito --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
*MAKO-30 --> kokok --> picked next week*

Total Yang belum Diambil 7 ekor. Besok semuanya saya kembalikan ke kolam

----------


## Kokok

sudah diambil om Ajik

----------


## iwankptb

Om Ajik,

Aku ambil lewat Om Agung-Kr berikut pembayarannya nitip dia. Mo dikirim Sabtu besok.

Terima kasih,

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Confirm Om Ajik, besok saya ambil..


Titip salam buat macho mako bro, smoga dia bertumbuh spt moyang nya. Dia pantas dalam kolam yg lebih baik... good luck...

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Confirm Om Ajik, besok saya ambil..
> 
> 
> Titip salam buat macho mako bro, smoga dia bertumbuh spt moyang nya. Dia pantas dalam kolam yg lebih baik... good luck...


Terima kasih Bang Gom, buat kasih kesempatan aku koleksi sanke dengan bloodline yg bagus, btw si macho benar2 macho dia lincah dan gesit..kondisinya prima banget..

Om Ajik, terima kasih om....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Terima kasih Bang Gom, buat kasih kesempatan aku koleksi sanke dengan bloodline yg bagus, btw si macho benar2 macho dia lincah dan gesit..kondisinya prima banget..
> 
> Om Ajik, terima kasih om....


Sama - sama om Attar. enjoy ya...
Jangan lupa kalau budget dah mulai longgar.... masih banyak koi bagus nunggu   ::  

Sekalian mau update
*UPDATE KOI YANG SUDAH/BELUM DIAMBIL*

MAKO-04 --> Tiny --> picked by Tiny (12/10)
MAKO-05 --> rvidella --> picked by Dodo Next Week
MAKO-06 --> e4gler4y --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-07 --> nachacha --> picked by nachacha next week
MAKO-08 --> steamkoi --> picked by ronny (?)
MAKO-09 --> William Pantoni --> picked by William Pantoni (12/10)
MAKO-11 --> Gom7rait --> picked by Attar (18/10)
MAKO-12 --> koi lovers --> picked by chivas (13/10)
MAKO-13 --> eno --> picked by samsul (15/10)
MAKO-14 --> mrliauw --> picked next week
MAKO-15 --> jayasat --> picked by jayasat next week
MAKO-16 --> iwankptb --> picked by dreamland (22/10)
MAKO-17 --> cheung --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-18 --> hadiah --> picked by samsul (15/10)
MAKO-19 --> wawan --> picked by wawan (18/10)
MAKO-20 --> Yulius Susunan --> picked by yulius (17/10)
MAKO-22 --> Yulius Susunan --> picked by yulius (17/10)
MAKO-24 --> sepo --> picked by chivas (13/10)
MAKO-25 --> Yulius Susunan --> picked by yulius (17/10)
MAKO-26 --> bhana --> picked by bhana (12/10)
MAKO-28 --> rasito --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
MAKO-29 --> rasito --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
]MAKO-30 --> kokok --> picked by Kokok (17/10)

Total Yang belum Diambil 4 ekor.

----------


## wawan

> maaf kepada seluruh peserta saya ada kelupaan kasih sertifikat ikan
> tolong pada semua peserta event ini utk sms alamat dan no ikan nya ke 0813 99119933 sy akan kirimkan sertifikat nya via tiki 
> salam koi dan tks



Pak Soegi,

Saya sudah sms alamat saya pak,..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> maaf kepada seluruh peserta saya ada kelupaan kasih sertifikat ikan
> tolong pada semua peserta event ini utk sms alamat dan no ikan nya ke 0813 99119933 sy akan kirimkan sertifikat nya via tiki 
> salam koi dan tks 
> 
> 
> 
> Pak Soegi,
> ...


IDEM.....

----------


## Soegianto

ya sebentar diatur kirim nya 
tq

----------


## iwan_makassar

kalau ada yang mau take over...hubungi saya

----------


## mrliauw

> kalau ada yang mau take over...hubungi saya


  ::   'take over' Maksudnya om iwan mau jual apa mau beli..?   ::  
Kalau mau beli, silahkan PM saya..   ::  
Thanks

----------


## mrliauw

PS: kalau deal sama om iwan, will contribute 5% to KOI's    ::  
Thanks

----------


## yulius sesunan

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]*UPDATE HASIL AKHIR TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*

Ini foto - foto ketika koi akan di karantina di fiber (10 Oktober 200), sementara ini dulu yang di upload. Fotonya tidak berapa bagus karena diambil menjelang gelap dan koi hanya dipuasakan di kolam sehingga banyak lumut - lumut bertebaran. Kalau ada selisih pengukuran mohon dimaafkan ya dengan alasan yang sama (buru - buru). Saya akan mengusahakan di foto ulang, tapi belum semuanya (kasihan koi stres di fiber karena dari kemaren dipindah-pindah buat penilaian)

(a). Foto per April 2009
(b). Foto per 2 Juni 2009
(c). Foto per 14 Agustus 2009
(d). Foto per 10 Oktober 2009


*MAKO-20 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm (d) 34 cm*


Masuk kolam tgl 17 Oktober 2009

Foto tgl 10 Januari 2010 ukuran 44 cm (grow 10 cm):


*MAKO-22 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 16 cm (c) 23 cm (d) 30 cm*


Foto tgl 10 Januari 2010 ukuran 36 cm (grow 6 cm):


*MAKO-25 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm (b) 18 cm, (c) 25 cm, (d) 31 cm*


Foto tgl 10 Januari 2010 ukuran 46 cm (grow 15 cm):

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantap, om Yulius....  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Mantap, om Yulius....


Sorry Om Ajik... tadi Mako 25 nya salah posting foto... tapi skrg sudah saya benerin  ::

----------


## rvidella

muaaaaaaaaaaaantap pak yulius

thanks for sharing

dodo

----------


## Soegianto

::  bgs  ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Permisi, 
Mau update Mako Sanke 06 after disimpen di mud pond
Sebelum masuk mud pond (akhir Nov 2009) 34 cm

Sesudah mud pond (right after harvest, March 28, 2010) 42 cm

Kayanya mud pond-nya ngga cocok buat Gosanke, cocokan buat Shiro. Bgmn mnrt para ahli? http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...6425&start=645
Thanks Y'all.
Salam, 

Teddy

----------


## darren febriano

parameter air yg mgkn berpengaruh pd suminya.

----------


## yulius sesunan

[QUOTE=yulius sesunan;218507][quote="Ajik Raffles"]*UPDATE HASIL AKHIR TANIGUCHI MAKO SANKE*

Ini foto - foto ketika koi akan di karantina di fiber (10 Oktober 200), sementara ini dulu yang di upload. Fotonya tidak berapa bagus karena diambil menjelang gelap dan koi hanya dipuasakan di kolam sehingga banyak lumut - lumut bertebaran. Kalau ada selisih pengukuran mohon dimaafkan ya dengan alasan yang sama (buru - buru). Saya akan mengusahakan di foto ulang, tapi belum semuanya (kasihan koi stres di fiber karena dari kemaren dipindah-pindah buat penilaian)

(a). Foto per April 2009
(b). Foto per 2 Juni 2009
(c). Foto per 14 Agustus 2009
(d). Foto per 10 Oktober 2009


*MAKO-20 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm (d) 34 cm*


Masuk kolam tgl 17 Oktober 2009

Foto tgl 10 Januari 2010 ukuran 44 cm (grow 10 cm):


Foto tanggal 13 Desember 2010 ukuran 70 cm (grow 26 cm):
 :Clap2:

----------


## Rizal61

muantaaaab grow nya

----------

